# Scottish Girls...part 9



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for all the PMA girls - feel better today.

I had a weird dream this morning, half asleep half awake - think I had an "o"      Does that mean I've ruined it - pushed embie out of his snuggling place?  

Hope not, cant do much about it now. prob cause havent seen much action lately    

Talk later xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy, you have brought a smile to my face this morning   
Its amazing how we can say things on here that we would not dream of telling our friends  
Hey that was just wee one snuggeling in nicely.  Glad that you got some PMA today, hec the   is shining on my end hope its shining on you too.

I keep dreaming of the Ocean, all my dreams these days about water, normally the sea, I have a dream book but I keep forgetting to check.  

Morning to all the lovely scottish girls too      
Back later       
Lv
Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey I have just seen that my picture is of the Ocean back home, how strange is that, I did not even realise that when I was posting   

Maybe Im going   
Lv
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Kizzy*...

Have a read of this poll on the Voting board (orgasms in 2ww)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0;viewResults

I've had "o"s a few times during 2ww...some in sleep, some other ways  I have read that the progesterone support can trigger them but who knows 

Hopefully it's a good sign !

Sticky vibes & positive thoughts  
Natasha


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy - You made me chuckle today!!!!!!!!     I think beanie is just fine I think this another sign letting you know so as well!! 

Bev - Bev I looked it up in my dream book for you so here you go :- Ocean - To see an ocean in your dream, represents the state of your emotions and feelings.  It is indicative of some spiritual refreshment,  tranquility and renewal.To dream that you are traveling across the ocean, signifies new found freedom and independence. You are showing great courage.  
I think that somes you up because you are always showing us girls some great courage!!!!!!    Are you relaxed going into your FET?

Hello girlies welcome to our new home xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah,
Thanks for that explanatiion, dont know so much abt the courage thing  .

Not too sure how I feel.  Have to phone tommorrow afternoon to get the time that we need to be there for, just hope its in the morning, Ill be a nervous wreck if its the afternoon.  Hopefully they wont be too busy, as they should not be doing any EC's.
Like my DH said to me last night, small steps.

Lv
bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for info Natasha - have a good holiday hunny!! Then get a nice BFP on next IVF   

Hi Saze and Bev, glad I made you laff!   

I do feel better today. Just cos I've had bad luck in the past dont mean it cant change right?  

Sending you tons of positive vibes for ET Bev - you can do it chick!!


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

hi!
good afternoon to you all.
kizzy mouse - nothing wrong with a wee sneaky 'o'! have had a few myself, bodies are a strange thing!

we had our appt this morning to get bloods and forms completed today. DH sample came back not so good and they have advised ICSI. DH was totally gutted. This is the first time it has been mentioned. the lovely nurse did say that once our treatment gets going and DH provides his specimen, depending on what it is like depends on what route (ivf/icsi) they will take. also, one or two embies (if they fertilise)
we haven't decided. i think i would be a basket case with 2 kids at the same time. i can't even lift a bag of shopping out the car without dropping half the contents and then dropping car keys etc.

once we have had or follow up on 26th feb, i just phone when next period starts. she did say that if they are full it will be the following month. have any of you had to wait a few cycles?
i feel i keep looking at my calendar as if it is going to bring things around sooner, i just need to be patient.

xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Doozer,

Well done on getting through all the paper works.  Its not nice for DH to hear that news, but still keep positive that it will improve.

1 or 2 that a hard question and there is no right or wrong.  I have always gone with 2, reasons being that I felt that going through the treament is a pretty tuff time and I wanted to maximise my chances of conceiving. I think if I was much younger and had the funds I would more than likely have gone with one.  You have time to think abt it and am sure that you will come to a right decision.

Before you know it you will be joining in all the maddness here    Remember TX is a waiting game.
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok ladies What diet should I do? I want to lose at least a stone before FET in April/ May. I'm pants at doing diets so I need an easy on and does anyone know any good exercise classes in Dundee? 

Oh and one more question I still haven't had a bleed after EC this is day 12 and that was when everyone said they got theirs so a bit worried about that ? 

Oh and got that application form through for firebrigade control room don't know if I should apply or not because would I have to explain about FET etc?   it's a job /i would really like to do everything is happening at such the wrong time for me  

sarah xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck for ICSI doozer - I had two embies last time but one this time ( not thru choice its what I had!!) But thinking on it twins would scare me! Its a nice thought but scary   

Saze - dunno about af sorry hun. Scottish slimmers is meant to be good. I cant diet I just try cut stuff out instead! Cant you tell people at interview that you have hospital appts then - let them know b4 you get job, sure it'll be ok  

I feel quite normal today - I am at work so keep forgetting I have a bean on board, then I suddenly remember!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Girlies, happy new home  

Oh Kizzy, lucky you!!!!   Took me a few seconds to realise what 'o' was.    Good to see you happy again.

Saze - I've done weightwatchers a few times now and would swear by it.   It's not rocket science but counting and weighing can be a bit frustrating,  but at the end of the day if you can just cut out the sugary/fatty/processed crap and eat lots more of the good stuff it works just as well.   Good luck with it.   I've lost a few pounds since the Festive binge that way.   As for the exercise - get walking, it's cheap, its energising and best of all it's free.  

Bev - hope your holding up hun.   It's so exciting that it's your turn at last.   Sending you lots of       for Friday.

Doozer - I'm with Bev on this one.   2 increases your chances - it's certainly by no means certain that both will implant and grow.   I'm at the grand old age where I can have 3 put back but decided that was a bit too risky.   Twins would be a handful but not the end of the world.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sarah I totally agree with Lil, I lost 22 pounds with Weight Watches, and that was back in 2005.  Just like Lil says cut out all the bad stuff and eat the good, lots and lots of veggies.  Yip Im a walking kinda girl, although in my youth  I used to run marathons  .

Lil any thoughts on your frostie  

Kizzy heres some PMA for you     

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I would find walking loads more fun if I had someone or something to go with but I don't and I live at the old DRI and it isn't the best place to be walkin in the dark at night time or is that just me coming up with excuses lol


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah , thats just excuses   
Hey in a few weeks the  will be shining later then you can walk  

Forgot to say on the job front, just go for it, coz if you keep puting it off coz of TX your never gonna move, being happy in your job is really important to your mental well being, so I say go for it, and if needs must just mention that you have a hospital appointment coming up but you know it take a while to get the info.  I stayed far to long in my last job for this reason and it did me no good.

So it it  with the girls this weekend.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lil - i was shocked cos I didnt think it would happen in my sleep with no action anywhere!!   

Maybe it was bean saying hello to my womb lining hope so   

Been talking to bean a lot today - mustve looked a bit crazy at work ha ha  

One week tomorrow since he was put back and one week tomorrow til T  day


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi everyone glad to see you all been busy whilst I was in London for short break

Sarah you sounding a bit more positive May not long and at least you know by then you will be fighting fit. As for the job follow you heart you cant put life on ho whilst on the fertility rollercoaster   I agree with those who said weight watchersits easy to follow and nothing is forbidden  

Kizzy good for you and I hear that can be a very positive sign fingers crossed you get a fab 

Doozer good luck with iCSI the choice is entirey yours and dh re 1 or 2 only you know the answer  

Bev     

Af arrived on sunday and has stopped today. Back at clinic tomorrow for bloods and scan to see if D/R enough and hope to start stimms tomorrow. Realy need some good hormones back on board have had wicked headaches last few days in particular and short tempered too.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yipeee whippet, hope you can start jabbing soon!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Whippet,  Hope that you get those happy hormones back ASAP.

Where you in London for work or hols?

Kizzy, you have the girls all Jealous with your O


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy Zulu was for 3 day hol went to see Joseph and Phantom and tried to relax a bit in between times too. Think I fee a bit nervous re tomorrow ..... yip definatey bit nervous. Need to go de fuzz the legs and tidy the garden as it were    

Whippet xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

, that was me last week, should have waited until this week, but thought Id best get defuzzed as I have really neglected from the garden bit downwards     So will be a wax of shave


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whippet - Yeh I have put a line under last week and after alot of tears and realising that the world has not just ended and either has my journey it has just been delayed until everything is perfect. Joseph and Phantom how lucky are you I love shows!!!!

Right the good old weight watcher books are out in force in the kitchen and DP is hiding "his" munchies so they don't get binned lol 

I am going to go for a *walk!!! *  tomorrow as not far from me is a church hall that is not really a "church" anymore but a studio that is used for lots of different kinds of classes they have a notice board outside so going to have a look and see what they got to offer me.

Right the application seems a bit beyond me I have to write a huge personal statement about why I want the job etc it's got to be no less than 1500 words?!! what the f*#k am I going to write about myself I am rubbish about stuff like this!!

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls,

OMG Sarah, you are going to think this is odd, but i live at the other side of Dudhope Park!!!  How weird is that. On the diet front i joined slimming world last year, it was so easy and lost over a stone, can give you details if you want. How long do you need to wriite about yourself in your application form!! Im crap at doing things like that! 

Hi Bev, Good luck for Fri      , thinking of you!!! How are you today?

Hi Kizzy, during my 2ww im positive that i had one, woke up all of a sudden  what a shock i had!! Alot of people that have them during 2ww go on to have BFP!! Good luck   

Hi Doozer, Welcome, sorry to hear about having icsi, we ahd that last year, felt really bad for dh when we found out it was on both sides, felt worse for him than i did for myself.

Hello to everyone else, hopw you are all well. I have just finished work but thought i would come and check up on everyone.

im meeting with one of my booses tomo to talk about going off again and how i feel with the ivf and the op, think im haveing good days and bad days, just now though thinking more about the op than anything else

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG Lisa you could be my exercise partner we could go walking in Dudhope park


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well today has been a good day, i am feeling great and all my previous symptoms have gone including all the bloating & cramps. The only change i have to report is that my boobs (o)(o) have became quite tender today, i didn't notice it until i was sitting this morning checking my e-mail and noticed that they felt very tender when my arm brushed against them while i was typing. They are not sore or painful i am just aware of a tender sensation mainly at the front around the nipple and surrounding area, i think i am more aware of it as i normally don't have any breast tenderness in a normal cycle. I am trying so hard not to read too much into it but please God let my little embies hang on in there a bit longer 

My clearblue tests came today, i only ordered them yesterday so wasn't expecting them for a few days yet, god i will really need the pee stick police to get round here pronto to stop me testing.......... .

I know that with clearblue they say you can test from 10dpo which for me is tommorrow, but i am not supposed to test until next Thursday so i havn't decided yet whether i might test a few days early or not. At the moment i really don't feel pg and am 99% sure the test would be BFN if i did one now, so i think i will just take it day by day and if i get any other symptoms other than the tingly boobs then i might test a little early (i have 2 tests anyway), if not then i will just wait until my actual test date!!

Kizzy how are you feeling today?.........     

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tracy - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICK    !!!!!!!!!!!!   Please wait til next week.   You've been so good up til now and your getting lots of good symptoms - don't give in to those little nasties yet.   I know the not knowing is driving you crazy, but just wait a bit long hun.    

Sarah sounds like you've talked yourself out of your excuses - well done you.   Do you drive - can't you drive a few miles out of town and treat yourself to some good views with DP.    We try to do that as often as possible (even in the rain).   It's really quite energising and you always have a great night's sleep after all the fresh air.    

Lisa good luck with the chat with the boss today.   I'm sure they will understand about the op and stuff, besides NHS staff are entitled to time off for things like this.   I've been lucky with my boss, she's been very understanding, but I'm more concerned about leaving everyone else in the office to pick up on my work when I'm off as I don't have any cover at the moment.    

Bev I wish you all the best of luck for tomorrow hun.   You must bet getting pretty stressed about things, and who would blame you.   Just remember what will be, will be (and I'm sure it will be good).   Let us know how you get on.   I'm trying to stay positive about my little frostie, thinking about it every day as I get closer to  .   I feel strangely positive about it, but scare ****less at the same time.   I just hope we can be reunited at the end of this month. 
        

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi tracy - my pee sticks are arriving today via tesco delvery      

I think 10DPO is too early 10DPT maybe but I'm not gonna encourage you!!!

I feel fine too bloating gone, cramps at a minimal, I had sensitive nipples too, not sure if its pessaries  

I really dont know what outcome will be, I just hope its good for us both hunny       

Lil good luck for your fet too hunny


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just wanted to pop on and wish Zulu all the best with her FET        and to say thank you for all the support that you gave me.

Kizzymouse -      for your 2ww.

Saz- hope your feeling better, I sent you a PM the other week about my experience on FET after OHSS at ninnewells, hope it was helpful and feel free to ask me anything about it. 

Best wishes to everyone else undergoing tx or waiting to start.  just for people who don't know me I had my tx at ninewells and used to post here but haven't posted much since last year but I often lurk and see how people are getting on.

best wishes

Red


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello red I didn't get your personal message !!!! Please send it again lol as I haven't been able to gather much info on FET at ninewells.  

Right ladies I got AF during the night and it's very painful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of cramping very heavy and just not nice! So I guess it was to come on day 12!! 

Be back on later xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

 Red for that, I just cant beleive that your are 12 weeks already.  See everything is find you take good care of yourselves.

Sarah    she can be evil now, but its a good sign.

       
Kizzy and Tracy we are watching you  

Hi to everyone else too 

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev have you heard what time you have to go in tomorrow?!! 
How do you feel today??


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Bev are you having your thaw today?, have you heard anything yet?

Sending you tons of positive vibes.........                   

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Bev - let us know how you get on  

How's you today Tracy   

My boobies are itchy and tender   Pains af style on and off   But apart from that - feel ok


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Tracy they will only thaw after my scan tomorrow.
They said to phone this afternoon to find out what time my appointment is.  Phoned but no reply, I cant leave a message for them to phone back as I cant take calls  .  So will try again later when I have my break.

Kizzy and Tracy    
Thanks Ladies for asking , much appreciated.
Back later.
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy and Tracey you 2 are getting all the symptoms   I am so jealous i wish I was getting itchy boobs instead of stomach cramps and AF that feels like it wants to kill me.  

I'm trying to complete this bloody application form it's doing my head in !!!!!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Right girls its 9:30 am tomorrow thank goodness but I know its gonna be some sitting around to.  Gonna take a book   

Sarah, just woffell tell them how briliant a nurse you   

MMMM those symptons    

Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya

Sorry not been around much, just want to send Bev tons of      for scan and hope little embies thaw nicely for ET on Saturday  

Tracy & Kizzy stay away from peasticks  I tested 11dpt transfer was 15/11/07 and testsed 26/11/07 it will only send you   what ifs  .

Sarah how are you hon what a rollercoaster, May will be here before you know it, go for that job, I started a new job last October had IVF November altho an internal transfer it was a new department and no-one knew.

I got a call from my consultant at RAH in Paisley with the results of my cubs test and I am very very low risk of downs etc, so I am very pleased with that and also as he never saw me at my booking in scan he is scanning me at 30 weeks so on the NHS at local hospital I will have 3 scans.  I think RAH have been brill so any girls who do get a BFP and live near Paisley they have been brill with me.

Sending everyone positive vibes        and tons of  

PMA and PUPO remember girlies.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls!!

Hi Bev, thinking of you tomo         , how are you feeling?

Hey Sarah, I take my dog out around Dudhope every day!! Sorry to hear about af, mine was heavy as well, have you tried a hot water bottle on your tummy?  How are you getting on with the applic form? 

Hi Katrina, thats great news, also 3 scans!!! Woo hoo, are you going to find out the sex? 

Hi Kizzy     , right im sending the police to your house, KEEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Tracy, glad you are feeling better today, when do you test? Good luck    

Well im just back from work and i paid the rest of my holiday!!!! Im skint now 

The meeting went well, they are happy that im back to normal now!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i just watched a programme about a man and woman going through IVF, she only had 4 eggs collected and from the 4 only 2 fertilised so she had the 2 put back, and on the day they where to go to the clinic for the result of their pregnancy test she broke down crying in the clinic because she thought it hadn't worked because she said she didn't feel any different but in fact she was pregnant, and to top it off she went on to have a set of twins!!, so it has made me realise that symptoms or no symptoms we have no way of knowing if we are pg or not until test day so there is no point worrying about it, so i have decided just to take it easy and stop worrying about every little niggle until test day!!

Bev i can't wait to have you PUPO and on the 2ww with me & kizzy!!............. , i am sending you tons and tons of good luck wishes for tommorrow but i am holding some back for your e/t on saturday!!...........


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya,

Lisa, Ive decided that with all going well at ET Im gonna think of our man the HOFF, he makes me smile   everytime I read your posts.  You might be skint but you are gonna have the most amazing holiday    

Tracy, that was such a good story so it does go to show that we dont all have symptons, you hear of so many ladies falling pregnant naturally and dont even find out till 8 weeks.  I just think that we are so intuned with our bodies,  

Sarah, have you finished you essay yet 

Katrina,   , so nice to hear that you are doing so well, please do let us know how its going.

Hi to Lil so your gonna go for it   ,

Hello to Mrs R, Whippet, Weenster, Aiky, and everyone else.
Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bev all the very best for tomorrow   

Kizzy step away from the sticks   you know you can do it x

Sarah selling youself is always the hard bit but you know you a good nurse now you need them to know it.

Clinic called and gave me green light to start stimms so the first one is done have another to do later   

Hope everyone holding it together.

Take care

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hey girls no need for   i was only saying i'd ordered some dont mean i'm gonna use them!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

ist not half been busy on here the past couple of dys!!!!

Kizzy/tracy - I hope all the twinges, symptoms etc are good signs  I'm sure they will be!! You both deserve it!! Dont test early girls, try & hold off, I'm a fine one to talk - I'm so impatient!!!!!
Keep hanging in there & sending your lil' beans lots of luv xx

Bev - thinking of you tomorrow luv! Hope it goes well & all the best for Saturday too. Let us know how you get on.

Sarah - hope you're feeling better soon, I ahve horrendous periods cos of my endometriosis so I can sympathise with you, hope it goes away soon!!

Lil - when's your AF due? hope it comes soon so you can get started 

Lisa - how'd your chat go with the boss? Hope they were understanding etc

Whippet - thats great you've started the stimms.....sending you   for a successful cycle!!

Doozer - sounds like your in similar situation to me & my DH. We've both got fert. issues so we're going to be starting ICSI. It's hard to take on board for a guy but I think in a way its comforting we've both got things going on...me with my endo & him with his dodgy swimmers!! I'm back at GRI on 26th too for scan & all being well I'll start stimms on 28th.....whats the plan for you? Are you on similar timescale?

to everyone else ....hope you're all doing good

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bev - I'll be thinking about you all day and sending you lots of        .   I'll check back tonight to see how you get on.   Lots of luv to you  

Mrs R -   due at end of next week and I'm praying it doesn't come early this time.   The clinic I attend have been refurbishing and it's still touch and go whether or not they'll be ready and I'll be able to do FET this month.

Welcome to the life of stimms Whippet.   You're rollercoaster has well and truly started.   Hope all goes well.   When's your first scan?  

Tracy - you always find us the inspirational stories, thanks for sharing it with us.   It just goes to show that we can't read too much into half the symptoms we get - at the end of the day we only drive ourselves  .

Kizzy - you don't get away with anything on this thread.   The     are everywhere.   When are you supposed to test. 

Hey Lisa - I'm skint all the time but what a fab hol you've got to look forward to.   Every time you're feeling low just remind yourself about it.  

Katrina - it's fab to hear from you.   So pleased everything is going well.   It's reassuring to have the extra scans  .   Hope you're taking it easy at work and DP is doing plenty running around.   Take care.    

Sarah - my first AF was really crap too.   It's as if your body just saves it all up and has a wham-bammer of a time getting rid of it  .   It'll pass and you'll feel much better at the end of it.   How's the application coming on?  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Good morning, its friday   

Kizzy I know you wont test you were so good last time and held out a day longer than me, its just hard when you have them in the house.

Bev hope scan goes well.

Lisa I dont know if I will find out the sex, I just want the scans to be good and think a little surprise at the end will be good.

Lil, DH was looking after me well until Monday night at footie he done his ankle in and now he is in crutches and cant do anything poor love, but I now need to do everything aghhhhhhhh.  Never mind I wont do anything to heavy it can wait.

Cant remmeber if I told you all that my brother had a little girl on 9th December last year, they have asked me to be godmother on the 24th February, I feel so honoured, she is the 1st girl in my family, I cant wait.

I have the hospital this afternoon, just to check blood pressure as it has been a little low but not to bad, think I might be taking it a little to easy    

Have a good weekend everyone.

Katrina


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie, at work (Work in a school and its school holidays but I’m in as want to keep some days for when I get ET).  Decided to do my accounts today, get some peace and quiet)

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for ET’s, and those in the 2WW.  Will be thinking of everyone. 

My AF started yesterday so am back up to Dundee tomorrow to check that I have down regged enough and that hopefully the cysts have disappeared or reduced. (Forth Road Bridge – please don’t be shut!!!)

Will be back on after weekend.

Have a nice weekend

Love Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies just a quick one to say BEV!! Let us know asap how you get on I have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev, hows it going hunny? 

Hi Katrina - lovely being a god mother and a mother, lucky you


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Well ladies thanks again for all the well wishes.
We have two embies on board      
Everything went really well, was so happy and felt so blessed that 2 out of my 3 frosties survived the thaw completely.
So Tracy and Kizzy Im with you girls on the 2WW.

Hope all of you are doing okay today, Im chuffed to bits. What a releif.
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev, thats fantastic!!!
Cant get dancing banana to work sorry! 

PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!

Wishing you lots of luck for a bfp xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Kizzy,

Now the nail biting starts, how are you doing??
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cos I've been working and busy not too bad Bev, still dont believe it could work though - thats just me though!

Will find out soon enuff. 

Hope you dont go too insane on 2WW, are you working right thru?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

kIZZY, I know what you mean, you are doing so well, keeping busy is the answer, Im back at work on Monday, which I think is the best thing, keeps you mind from wondering.  At least my job now is so much less stressful, literally no stress so thats gonna help and I have access to FF all day and I know thats whats gonna keep me going to.

Not long to go         
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Deffo agree going back to work is the best thing to do, I took two and half weeks off last time - was deffo loopy by end of it! And it didnt work so poo poo to resting!

Have a nice weekend chick 

Rest until Monday thats what I did 

Where's our cycle bud Tracy


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev that is excellant news you must be over the moon they did your ET today and you didn't have to wait another night!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Shes probably sitting at her computer prodding her (o)(o)    , or should I say trying not to prod them, she did say they were sore  

Yip Sarah such a releif dont think I could have waited another night.  How the diet going


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeh I've started and i went to a yoga class with my mum but I didn't really feel it did anything it wasn't hard but i'm sure in the morning I will feel it lol

xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WOOHOO Bev, you are PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The craziness begins, good luck                       

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

YIPEE BEV         

What great news to come into on a Friday night.  3 of you in PUPO fantastic news (I'm biting my nails thinking about you all and I've got the biggest smile across my face)    

Well done you lot.  Hope we can all keep up the good news.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Bev

Just reading the posts.  Thats fab news.  Great, great, great.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, 3 girls in the 2ww - how exciting!!           I can't wait till it gets near your test dates (bet you can't more than me though!!)  Sending you loads of      that everything goes well!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well let me start by saying Bev i am over the moon that you got great news and are now PUPO:

  BEVS PUPO!!   CONGRATULATIONS!!   WELL DONE!!   WELCOME TO THE 2WW  

Well i don't know if it's just my imagination but i swear this morning my boobs seemed to have went from (.)(.) to (0)(0), i don't mean my nipples i mean the whole areola area, it just seems to be massive, they are almost covering the front half of my boobs!!........ . But apart from my huge nipples i am feeling great again this morning, i'm up early today as d/d is having a day out with her friends so i need to drop them off, and o/h is on nights so he is in bed sleeping so i think it will be a bit of housework for me today and then some take away and tv tonight, sounds good!!.... 

Still havn't decided whether to test early or not as on my real test day (Thursday 14th) it will have been 15 days since my 2dt so my embies would be 17 days old so i probably could test a little early, but i think i will hold out for Thursday then at least i will get a clear result as if i got a BFN  on say Monday or Tuesday then i would be left wondering if it was a real BFN or if i tested too early bla bla bla, so i think i will just wait.

Kizzy how are you feeling today our other PUPO lady??

BIG HUGS FOR EVERYONE......... 

Well bye for now......xx


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

good afternoon!
it is a lovely day today and i am now off on holiday for a week and a bit, time to chill.
mrs r - we are still at the consultation phase. we go back 26th feb to get the rest of our blood results and unless it turns out DH/I have some dreaded lurgie, then i have to phone with my next period which will be about the middle of march and hopefully they will be able to take us that cycle.
to all the girls in 2 week wait, hang in there (apologies, still getting to grips with all the names, think i need a notebook and pen). i know there is less than a week for for kizzymouse, sticky thoughts are with you all!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

We have been out all day to the seaside

I've felt weird and dizzy all day, could be drugs though, also when I went to toilet I had a tiny bit of pinky brown stuff, very miniscule. Knicker checker me??!!  

My official test day is wed - I send wee sample to glasgow then. but said I would wait til thurs to test as its our anniversary.

I'm getting nerves thinking about it - boob changes are a good sign Tracy xxx     

How are you today Bev?


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just back from Hospital - good news.  I'm down regged enough and the cysts are reducing, so am back with my tablets.  Back up week on Monday.

Have a nice weekend.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi All

Sorry to butt in but noticed that we have another south african from Scotland on board?  Zulu? are you from SA?  Sorry Ive just joined these boards and hope to chat to all of you and get some advice etc.

take care
sonia


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Zulu- just wanted to say well done on being PUPO, I am really pleased for you.  I went to work as well when I was on the 2 ww and I think it helped me to stop obsessing, well a little bit.

Tracy and Kissymouse -  for test date

Aikybeats- Glad to hear you are d/regged now, I had to d/reg for longer the last time and it seemed to drag. Won't be long now until your PUPO

Saz-  sorry to hear that you never got my message.  I have sent you another one, hope you are feeling better.     There is a FET after OHSS that i post on that you might find useful.  There are a lot of ladies on there that have had a successful FET after OHSS and when I had my tx cancelled I found it helped to speak to them.


       for everyone else that i have missed ( not very good at personnel's)

We had our dating scan on Friday and all went well, bubs is measuring slightly big so they have brought my EDD forward, seems a bit strange to me as with having tx we know exactly how many weeks we are but their you go.   

better go as we are off for day out.

Best Wishes

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I was stupid and tested today as I had all those symptoms yesterday, it was bfn - not that I expected anything different.        

Didnt tell dp at first but have told him now he's mad i tested early and thought I was going to wait until one day past official day - our anniversary. Wed is actually official day.

I am 10 days past a 2 day transfer - not much chance of it changing now is there

once again I'm a failure, one go left and thats it for me, though with my poor amount of eggs not gonna get very far. 

sorry for bringing post down, masses of luck for Tracy and Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Kizzy, you're not a failure, none of us are failures.  It's just Mother Nature p*****g us about something rotten.  You've done everything right and everything you can to make this work.  After transfer it's really down to Mother Nature and luck.  I'm so sorry you're test came back bfn, but that still doesn't make you a failure.  Hang in there.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning....... 

Kizzy don't give up hope, remember you are a day behind me and there is no way i would have expected to get a BFP yesterday, i was reading up on it yesterday and it says for an accuarte result it has to be 12-16 days after the transfer and yesterday you where only 10!!!!!...... the pee stick police must have been away on a tea break letting you test so early     . Just stay positive and wait another few days and test again.....     .

I had a little scare last night again with lots of a/f cramping and i was sure the witch had arrived, up until now she has stayed away but i am toying with the idea of testing tommorrow which will be 12 days after e/t which on a normal cycle would be 14 days after ovulation.

My last 4 cycles have been 25 days, 28 days, 24 days, 27 days which means a/f could turn anytime this week from monday to thursday, normally on a 27 day cycle i ovulate around day 13 but they got the surge on day 11 this month which means i should expect her on monday or tuesday so the question i am asking myself is it better to test tommorrow so if i get a NEG- result then i am prepared for the  arriving or do i just keep knicker checking and be devasted when the the witch arrives??

Actually as i am typing this the a/f cramps are slowly creeping back again so i might not even make it until tommorrow..... 

Tracyxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OK you two, I know how hard it is to stay away from the peesticks and how all the   symptoms we have drive us completely  , but as you say Tracy the       have been caught off duty this weekend.   They're back!!!!          STAY AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Well i have just sacked my troup of      and am 99% decided to test tommorrow.

Within the last hour my a/f cramps having slowly creeped back and i have just came back from the toilet and caught myself analysing every particle on the toilet roll looking for even the slightest colour change so i couldn't put up with this for the next 4 days so i am testing. I have just been on http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html again which i must say is a fantastic site and has got that implantation should be complete 13 days after ovulation, well i am 12 days past e/t tomorrow and my embies will be 14 days old so i think testing tommorrow should be an accurate enough result to put me out of my misery, and i have a 2 pack so i will keep one for Thursday either way......     

What do you think??

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm 12 days past EC ( ovulation) today so I suppose its first day it would show up, but you hear of other ppl getting bfp earlier.

You do what you think Tracy hun, I cant see mine changing, I hope you get a bfp xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Right whats this I hear that you guys have been testing early.      

Kizzy, am sooooooooo very sorry that you got a BFN, BUT you have tested early so please please test again on the date that you have to, I know how hard this is for you, but I agree  with Tracy its too early.  If its is again a BFN, then I will give you all the support you need and agree with LIL you are definitely not a failure.  You are a incredible women who want to give all your love to a child and in my eyes thats not a failure.  A failure is someone who does not try and give up before they have even started.  Please Kizzy dont give up on yourself   

Tracy the same lecture for you  , sorry dont mean to lecture, so let me rephrase that talking too  .  Please only test when you have too.     

Lil, thanks for being the offical     women.

Hiya Sonia, yip Im from Sunny SA, from a town called Empangeni, just north of Durban, have been living here in Scotland for 4 years.   Welcome to our lovely thread, the support here is priceless and have such a lovely group of lovely (are your listening Tracy and Kizzy) ladies who's support and love is amazing.

Aikey, fantastic news so its all go now, good-luck with the follow up.

Ive been keeping busy, have baked a banana loaf, and a milk tart (Sonia you know what that is) am going to see my Nieces this afternoon then gonna do some reading.

Hi Sarah, Katrina, Doozer, Mrs R, Lisa,whippet, weemster and anyone I might have forgotten.
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Bev, thanks for your nice thoughts but I knew it hadnt worked and i dont believe it will change.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks Bev & Kizzy i love you both..........   

Lots of girls are telling me on the other threads that its still too early for me to test tommorrow (ARE YOU LISTENING TO THIS KIZZY, THEY ARE TELLING ME 12DPT IS STILL TOO EARLY!!!!) so i am going to play it by ear today, if the cramping continues throughout the day then i will test tommorrow if it stops and the witch still hasn't arrived then i will try and hold off.

Tracyxx

Ps: I have just re-hired the troup........          *


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

dont worry I wont be touching another of the bloody things!

didnt even open my new pack - it was an old one from last time - one of those cheap ebay ones


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy and Kizzy,

You just never know the outcome this week stay strong and I will be thinking lots and lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts to you both


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy don't trust them things, when i was pregnant last time i got a BFP on clearblue & first responce but it didn't show up on the cheap ones until a/f was 4 days overdue!!!

Stay Positive.........


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

ok I will try   

those things say they detect 10iu  

sorry to be neg girls I just never expect this to work


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, the        are now officially on double time and will be hiding round every corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bev, save me a bit of the banana loaf.              Bananas, bananas, we're all going bananas.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Me again......

I am trying to get my bubbles up to "4777" for luck as i need all the help i can get, if you have spare time can you blow me a few......... 

Thanks Girls
Tracyxx*


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

KIZZY!!!!!!!!!!      It is far to early to be testing, give the pee sticks to your DP and make sure he doesn't give you them until 14th!!!!!!!!!! There is a reason you are suppose to test on that day and today shows that FALSE RESULTS!!!   

TRACY      DO NOT TEST EARLY TEST ON THE DAY YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD!!!! 

LADIES IT IS CALLED THE 2WW FOR A REASON IT'S NOT CALLED THE 10 DAY WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Kizzy I've not given up hope for you and either should you! You are definately not a failure!!!!    

Bev Hope you are taking it easy

RED thanks for them PM I will get back to you later today I'm going away out for a nice walk somewhere

Everyone take care xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy did some blowing,   .

Hiya Sarah, enjoy your walk. 
Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy tons of bubbles from me  

Kizzy hang in there and please try PMA   

I am starting to get niggles left ovary only on day 4 done 6 jags can I use hot water bottle

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

tracy got you up to 4177 for now

Saze - i know its too early, actually official test day by clinic is 13th but I said i would wait til 14th cos its our anniversary.

Sorry girls I dont do pma very well, I'm a bit of a pessimist then you get surprised by things, too much pma has never worked for me in the past - i've always came back down to earth with a very nasty bump.

lets just say I will be v surprised if result changes!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy I'm still keeping everything crossed for you !!!!!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Blew bubbles to all x

Whippet x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

Blew you some bubbles - only 400 to go!!!

Hi to everyone else  !

Weenster


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

weenster I'm helping you!

will make sure i stop before we get to 4777 just incase


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

there Tracy its done 4777


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Oh Girls i love you all i am so happy with my bubbles.....................     

But i'm afraid it might be too late for me, this afternoon the cramps where gone and i was feeling great again so went in for shower, while i was getting ready o/h came in and said he was shocked by the size and the ammount of veins that seem to have invaded my boobs . This really made my day as i had noticed the change but thought it was all in my head so it was great that he noticed it too as it really gave me hope that we still might get that much wanted BFP. But then a few hours ago i went to the loo and there was a small ammount of blood streaked cm when i wiped (sorry too much info  ), i didn't worry much as if i hadn't been hunting for it i wouldn't have found it as it was just a small streak but now a few hours later i just went to the loo and it was there again. It is such a small ammount that you wouldn't see it unless you where looking for it but what is the chance of me getting harmless spotting right before a/f is due, so i think that the witch is on her way..... , so if she hasn't arrived by the morning then i am testing as i need to find out one way or another!!

Wish me luck.........

Thanks again for all my bubbles, you have really made my night..... *


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

implantation tracy   

wishing you luck for tomorrow hun - boobs sound promising!!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Don't post much but used to post here all the time.  Can I just say Tracy and Kizzy please try and stop analysing all your symptoms.  My little one is from a FET at the Royal and before my BFP I didn't get sore boobs, didn't get veins in my boobs, didn't feel sick, infact I felt great and was convinced I was going to have a negative, even the night before I tested I felt really dry down there as you do before your period and I even had a couple of glasses of wine as I was convinced P was going to come.  My embies were 3 days old when they were frozen and they were put back 2 days after they were thawed so to me I would have said they were 5 day old embies and I was told to test 14 days after transfer, I didn't test until 13 days after transfer with a first response and when I got my positive to say I was shocked was an understatement so want I'm trying to say to you girls is testing early only gives disappointment, the only way you will get an early positive is if it's twins or you get an early implanter which is rare so please don't give up and stay away from the pee sticks till test day.

I have everything crossed for you both, Glasgow Royal babies are great but then I'm biased because I know all babies are great no matter what.

Hi to everyone else who is going through treatment and who is on the 2ww I really hope you all get good results this year, I know the waiting and the treatment is hard as we had 6 years of it but the end result is worth it no matter how long the wait.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

brown spotting started this morning, i forgot my pessary last night.

This is what happens before AF, so its the beginning of the end, not being negative, being realistic.

Tracy how's you?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kizzy and Tracy     
Im thinking so much abt you too.

Hi Michelle, your story really give's hope. Thank-you.

Back later girls am a wee bit busy here at work, Monday madness.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Oh dear, this board is turning sad at the moment.  I feel so sad when I’m reading it.

Kizzy – thinking of you hon.  Don’t give up hope just yet (I know its easier said than done)

Bev – sorry didn’t text you back on Saturday – run out of credit.  How you feeling being PUPU – exciting eh.

Tracey  - how you feeling today?  Could be implantation bleeding?  

Saze – how you doing.

Red – glad your getting on fine and bub is doing good.

At Ninewells I’m sure they make you wait 17 days to test?  Is this right anyone whose at Ninewells??

I’ve been reading on the boards about everyones grade of their embryos but I was never told what mines were?  I know they were frozen the day after EC.  Will need to ask next time I’m up.  Don’t really understand it.

Wonder if anyone could explain what will happen if I go up on Monday after taking my 9 days worth of tablets, and my lining is thick enough.  How long will it be till ET  When I went to get my prescription there were loads of stuff.  56 tablets of 1mg of Progynova, loads of 2mg of Progynova and 70 pessaries.

Thinking of you Tracy & Kizzy.

Hi to everyone else.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Hi Kizzy,  , thinking of you. Please dont give up    

Hi Tracey, did you test today? Thinking of you  . it could have been implantation.      

Hi Bev, how are you? Oh banana loaf, yumm!! Did you have a good weekend? Did you see LA Ink kast night, i love their tattoo's!!!!!

Hi Aikey, yep ninewells make you wait 17 days!!!!!  They also dont tell you the grades, they just say how many cells and if they look good, i asked at my follow up and again she just said how many cells they were. Sorry cant help with the et question.    70 pesseries, that is alot!!

Hi Sarah, how are you? Are you back at work today? Good luck, im sure it will fly in? Did you go for a walk? Oh and one more question, did you finish the application form? Sorry for all the  questions!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a fab weekend!!!

For once i was off this weekend!!! So i made up for it, and went out during the day on Sat, ended up a bottle of wine and some gin later up the road, but am pleased to say that i did not fall!!! . Then yesterday, we went up to our friends for lunch in Perth, then bought Atonement and watched that last night, i really recommend it, can see why it is up for so many awards. 

im off today aswell!!! so off to do food shopping today and nip to B&Q for a couple of things. 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> brown spotting started this morning, i forgot my pessary last night.
> 
> This is what happens before AF, so its the beginning of the end, not being negative, being realistic.
> 
> Tracy how's you?


Hang in there *Kizzy*....it ain't over yet !!   

Good luck to *Tracey* too....my other old cycle buddy !!   

Love, luck & sticky vibes to you both 
Natasha xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Aikey,

Dont worry, as long as you got good news thats whats important.
Cant answer all your questions but can on some  
At Ninewells they dont actively tell you the grades unless you ask.  They do this coz if they tell you you only have a grade 2 or 3 some people think that this is not good and then think that they wont get a pregnancy when you can, thinking that grade 1 is will only produce a pegnancy, so unless you ask then they dont tell you. 
17 days long days, some clinics do less but then do blood tests, it varies from clinic to clinic, but I have read a few that do make you wait that long.

Am feeling calm for now   , Lisa I now so badly want one, but want one from the guys from LAInk, had tears in my eyes.  

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Natasha

But I know its over - I get spotting a few days before witch turns up, cant take it at work anymore going to home soon on a half day made up some stupid excuse, I need to go home and cry and drink some G&T


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Well this is a very sad day for me and i just can't stop crying......                        

As expected a/f showed up during the night, she came on very heavy so it is definitely all over for me...              

Now i am worried it was my own fault, i don't mean i did something wrong i mean when i had my doctors appointment to decide which treatment i would have they said as my cycles are a regular 28 days i could have a natural FET, but even though my cycles are regular every few months i always have a very short 24/25 day cycle but i didn't think this would make any difference so didn't mention it to them, but now this month i have had a 24/25 day cycle and don't know if that is too short??. I mean i had my transfer on the 30th and then a/f showed up last night as expected which was only 11 days and I'm not sure if that is a long enough luteal phase to sustain a pregnancy??

I'm not sure what my next step will be, i still have 12 embryos is storage which they said is enough for 2 further FET's so i'm not sure whether to go try another natural cycle or whether to try for a medicated cycle, i think i will have to have a chat with the doctors and see what they think.... 

I would like to say a massive "THANKYOU" to you all as i just couldn't have made it through this cycle without you all..... 

Bev my fingers are crossed for you sweetie that you get a BFP for the Scottish Girls.........     

Kizzy i am praying that your spotting is a good thing but i do know how your feeling......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> thanks Natasha
> 
> But I know its over - I get spotting a few days before witch turns up, cant take it at work anymore going to home soon on a half day made up some stupid excuse, I need to go home and cry and drink some G&T


Awww hun 

There are loads of women who get spotting and bleeding and still go on to get BFP.

When I conceived almost 18 years ago, I had no idea I was pg cos I had normal periods & no symptoms for several months (sadly I didn't continue with the pg).

My friend also had proper periods (and no symptoms) for 6mths and didn't realise she was pg.....her son is 13 this year !!!

I can completely understand how you must be feeling but please don't drink any alcohol....you're only 11dpt...when's your official test day ?

Think of all those ladies on FF who've had some spotting/bleeding, thought it was all over and then got BFP.

Go home, put your feet up, eat chocolate, watch DVD but stay away from the Gin bottle !!

Sending you loads and loads of positive thoughts     

Thinking of you
N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Tracy*

I posted at same time as you 

I am so very sorry  

Please don't blame yourself.... 



Love n hugs
Natasha x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Natasha, I know I'm only 11dpt - but this has happened before, and happens on all my cycles since started treatment.
Offficial test day is wed.

tracy so sorry hunny know exactly how you feel sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

tracy I'm really sorry     

Kizzy Good idea go home get your pj's on and jump into bed!!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy and Kizzy,

My heart goes out to you both, my thread buddies.

                       

Love
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Tracey and Kizzy,

So sorry for you both, I know there's nothing I can say to make it any better but have a hug each!!   !  This roller coaster can be rubbish at times, seems like no-ones having a good time at the moment!!  We're all here for you if you want to let of steam!  

Thinking of you both,

Weenster x


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

Tracey, Kizzy,
god, i am so sorry. i know there is nothing anyone can say that helps, you'll do what ever you need to do, my thoughts are with you both,
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I've come home from work and I'm such a mess cant stop crying all over some brown blood and a neg test yesterday - silly me!    

People keep telling me its implantation but I just know its not so now i have the torture of waiting til wed to do a stupid test to see one stupid line.

I'm so fed up, this has affected me much worse than 1st time - i was ok after bfn then this time I so hoped it was our turn but its just never gonna be, I've got one go left on nhs - big deal wot are they gonna do thats different this time?? Had my dose increased and got less embies than first go!    


I cant see me ever being pregnant, I'm 41 this year - time is running out.
I am such a failure, why does my body not accept a grade 1 ten out of ten perfect embie?

Sorry girls just needed to rant, I cant stop crying     
I so wanted you to get a bfp too tracy   

Bev you HAVE to do it now, no pressure


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Not been on all weekend as it was my dreaded big 30th b'day!!  I'd a luvly time though.

I'm so sorry things aren't good for you both Tracy & Kizzy 

I'm so gutted for you Tracy  My heart goes out to you, hope you're doing ok under the circumstances. Thinking of you loads & sending you a big   

Kizzy - good idea to go home but theres still a chance you could be preg honey, its not over yet. Try & keep your chin up, take things easy & wait til test day. I know its probably easier said than done & its ok for me to advise when I'm not in your situation yet but please try & not cry, its not good for you jst now. You'll have me started in a minute, wish I could give you a real big hug, virtual one will have to suffice  Sending you lots of luv!

Bev - how you feeling? did things go ok for you over the weekend?

Lisa - I'm glad to hear you enjoyed your weekend off!!

Aiky - are you any further forward about whats happening & when sweetie? Its all so confusing isn't it!

whippet - how you getting on?

hello to doozer & I hope Saze is getting on okay

Sorry if 've missed anyone else!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R

                     

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Mrs R and happy birthday sweetie


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks very much for the bithday wishes when you've both got so much of your own going on Kizzy & Bev...means a lot.


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Kizzymouse,
                Please don't give up until Wed!!!! I was the same as you,due to test on the Wed,had brown spotting on the Mon and got pi$$ed that night cos I felt the same as 1st cycle which was a -ive and when the nurse phoned me on the Wed to say I had a +ve I had to call her back 15 mins later as I didn't believe her!!!!!!

You never know,it could be late implantation like my wee precious miracle!! 

                      love and hugs to you    Janet  xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy & Tracy - I'm so sorry you're having such a crap time just now    I really don't know what to say, just hang in there and remember we're all here to do whatever we can to get you through this.    Sending lots of      to you both.

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Tracey, im so sorry   , thinking of you we are all here for you, if you ever need us

Hey Kizzy, please dont give up, im so sorry that you are upset   , thinking of you, if you ever need to chat we are all here waiting

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy and Kizzy so sorry folks you know where we are if you need to talk.

Whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking to see how Tracy and Kizzy are getting on. You ladies are constantly in my thoughts at the moment.

Hi to everyone else this fine and    day in Scotland.

love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Another neg this morning and more brown blood for me - proper af pains started too - I think thats it folks, lil bean has left the building , why didnt he wanna stay? wot did I do? 

I'm expected red blood sorry tmi by tonight or tomorrow morning as this is how af starts usually.

Have to send urine sample to GRI anyways tomorrow regardless of bleeding 

sorry girls to bring bad news


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

hiya Kizzy,

Again Im so sorry, but have seen your ticker           .
You definatly have to ride again           

I hope that you and DH are gonna do something nice for Valintines Day and to celebrate your anniversary too.
MY DH has done something to surprise me   when I was still working in the Salon in edinburgh one of my clients told me abt a Psychic/Clairvoyant lady whom she has been going to for years.  she gave me her card, but I have never had the courage to phone for an appointment.  So dear DH got hold of the card and has made me an appoitment for tonight   so after work am going to her, Im so nervous have butterflys in my tummy,    .  Have you ever been
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev I have been to psychics before, some good some bad, funny none of them ever said I wouldnt have kids - hope she gives you a good reading.

We will prob just stay home on thurs, I have day off work anyways cos I booked it off for testing.
I have chance to go out with DP on Fri night but think I just feel like sitting in by myself with bottle of wine 

Got a weekend away next weekend so that will make up for it, dont feel like socialising.

thanks god I've got you girls to talk to xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds great a bit of time away, does wonders for the heart and soul. 

Will let you know how it goes tonight.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

So sorry Kizzy, thinking of you   , my heart goes out to you.

Where are you going next weekend? 

Hi Bev, how are you? I would love to go to a psychic person, i went to Colin Fry las year, but really want a private reading done, was working last week with a girl that does it, but never ha the courage to ask her, will ask when she comes back on the ward.

Hey Sarah, how are you, just about to pm you.

Hi Aikey, how are you? 

Hi Tracey, how are you today? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well, i was thinking today it would be great of we could al meet, dont know how possible it would be though?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Brilliant idea Lisa,  

Gotta go,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev,

Good luck for tonight!!!!    

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks girls, I'm okay. its the not knowing which gets to me, once I know for sure its bfn I just get on with it, its the way I am!!   

Bev let us know what lady says tonight!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just jumped on to see how everyone doing.

Kizzy & Tracy - thinking of you both

Hi Lisa - am doing fine - just waiting till Monday.

Hi everyone else.

Away to watch Holby.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Bev - how did it go last night??

My AF really went for it last night the bloody witch - seemed I'd never stop bleeding - but today its like she's never been - weird eh? 

Feel this is only thread I can post on, I feel bad ranting on other threads, I know you girls dont mind 

So I'll stay here where its safe xxxxxxx

Where's my buddy Tracy? Hope you are ok lovely xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

Life would not be the same without you so please do stay, you can rant, rave, sing, dance, cry, entertain us what ever       

Well the lady was really good. Check this thread out for my full report
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129017.0;topicseen. 
scroll down and you will find it. Was really good.

Tracy how are you doing  

Howdy everyone else too 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aww kizzy thats not so good  When will GRI give you the results? I'm really thinking of you honey, maybe it'll be 3rd time lucky for you....I sure hope so. Keep posting on here cos I'd miss you

bev - you're psychic lady sounded good, she seemed to have got a lot of things correct. maybe it is you that she means about pregnancy, you never know! How you feeling anyway?

aikybeats - maybe I'm behind but whats happening on Monday doll?

tracy - how you doing sweetie?

My provera tabs have well and truly taken effect...day 6 & still bleeding....suppose it'll be worth it if treatment can go ahead.


luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hey Bev, that woman sounded really good, it will be you anouncing a preg!!! How are you?

Hey Kizzy, are you still testing tomo? Thinking of you  , thats fine of you need to rant, thats what we are here for.

Hi Aikey, did you see holby last night? Oh that Stuart was evil, he even looked it!! Poor Chrissie, is she leaving now?

Hey Mrs R, how are you, hope the bleeding stops soon    

Hi Sarah, how are you? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Well had my implant today, oh my god it hurt like hell!!! Going o have a huge bruise now, plus its sore when i bend or put anything on the spot she done it  , but just got to think this time nex month i will have had the op and be fibroid free!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Im feeling fine but quite tired today, anyway am just concentrating on one day at a time.

Lisa what does the implant do sorry not too sure.  Ive watched maybe 2 episodes of Holby and dont get it  , My mom watches it in South Africa, she's a retired Matron so maybe its a medical thing with you been a nurse.  I was thinking this morning is your op around the 14th of March.  

Aikey, not long until Monday, you have been so strong just keep going almost there.

Mrs R, think of the long bleed as a spring clean   Its defo gonna be worth it.

Whippet, good-luck with the stimms scan, heres a follie dance
             

Sarah, how are you doing, hows the excersise and diet going 

Tracy how are you??

Kizzy your gonna be okay 

Hi to everyone else to
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, i love holby, although its so unreal!! I end up shouting at the tv!! Was it last nights that you watched?  The implant is to try and stop the blood supply to the fibroid so it shrinks, it also prepares your womb by giving it a good clean out to try and minimise blood loss during the op, so its just like going into the menopause , night sweats here i come!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh so thats what it does, wow sounds space age like  . No I watched an episode when my mom was here in December.

What are you doing for Valintines, my DH is playing squash tomorrow night so Im having hot dogs on my own whoppi


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I just started watching it again a couple of weeks ago, but think im up to speed again. 

Dont think im doing anything tomo, dh has said thats its a waste of money and a con  , he is so romantic  . Think you should tell dh to give the squash a miss and think that you should go out for a meal. 

What day do you test? This could be the last valentines just the 2 if you!!    

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hec My DH would never give up a game of squash its the love of his life   
Anyway as long as a I get a card Im happy.

I test on the 24th,  tomorrow is my last ovitrelle jab and it takes 10 days to get out of the system, but as Ive done a naturel FET, I will basically know if the witch appears or not.  So next week its major knicker watch and


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Really hope you get a BFP                      . I can feel it 2008 is the year for you  .

Can you hide dh's squash equip and clothes? That way he has to stay in!! I would do it with dh's golf clubs but think its a bit tricky trying to hide golf clubs , that is where he is now at the golf range 

Went on to LA ink website today, really dont know what to do, was going to email them for an appt, but you have to send a photo of what you want, but i ont have a photo, cant find one that i like, plus i want them to design it or just do one free hand, think i might have to go when im there and try to get an appt ther and then, what would you do?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

and how popular would I be hiding the kit      

Best he play all the squash now coz when our baby comes along there's gonna be no time   

I have a idea of what I want, can you not tell them that you are quite happy with them just doing something, but then I suppose they would need an idea, also what happens if you go there and cant get a appointment, you would be so disappointed, is there not something that means alot to you


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what i want but cant find a pic of it, have decided on stars and cherry blossoms on my foot, just like the blossoms with stars at either side going up my foot, its hard to explain, arghh i dont know what to do!!! Think i might email them for an appt.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa that sounds lovely, email them and get that appointment, as its not long to go until your amazing holiday.

Right Im am so tired think Im gonna go to bed 8 o'clock      

Who knows what Cupid's gonna do tomorrow    

Lisa you are such a lovely FF, thank you and take care,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Night Night Bev   

Oh you might have a big surprise tomo from cupid!!!

You are a fab FF too , dont know what i would do if i had not found this thread

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I,ve been posting on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122067.msg1756702#msg1756702 but ok to post here? Recognise some names here from above thread, ok to post on here too?

Janet


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisa hun - no point in testing for me sweetie - I have full on evil AF, tmi coming up now   the bleeding is really bad - when I just went to toilet i felt something slide out of me!!!  It was a massive blood clot how gross, I'm in pain too so going to bed early   

Talk tomorrow ladies xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe Bev am touched thats my first follie dance. Hope its working only left side uncomfortable not long to wait now. Roll on tomorrow.

Take care all
Whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies, hope you all have been spoilt this morning and have a lovely day too.
I had to laugh this morning gave DH his card and a bag of Maltese's and I got the same back   , great minds think alike hey, and fools never differ  

Welcome Janet you dont have to ask to join in, be warned though there a few of us here that are slightly  , no only joking, you will definatly get alot of support advise and love here.

Got some training today thank goodness so will be back later to check on you all.
Love
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Good Morning Girls, just a quicky post this morning as i am on my way out to rejoin weight watchers this morning, because i am even more of a fatty than i was 2 weeks ago and i was bad enough back then......... 

I am sorry for being AWOL for a few days but i just needed to get my head around everything, i had told myself that if this FET failed i would go straight back for no2 but to be honest it affected me more than i thought it would as i just feel physically and emotionally drained at the moment so feel i need a little break.

I decided not to sit around feeling sorry for myself so i am throwing myself into other things just now until i feel ready to go again. I have got lots of stuff needing done around the house but kept putting it off saying why bother as we plan to move house soon, but to be honest we have been saying that since last year and i can't really see us moving this year so i think i wll just get on with it and get it done. Its nothing major as we totally renovated & decorated the house when we moved in 4 years ago but i think it just needs an overhall and update if you know what i mean, i think a fresh lick of paint and some new curtains etc will do the trick.

Well need to run as i am supposed to be at the class before 10.30am..... 

Bev my fingers are firmly crossed for you sweetie, you can do it for the Scottish Lassies (no pressure of course!!)...      

Kizzy babes i am soooooooo glad you are going again, PMA (you will be a mum!!)......... 

Tracyxx*


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Tracy/Kizzy - thinking of you both today - I know you were both wanting the best valentines present ever but it wasn;t to be, don't lose hope - I'm sure next time will be better!!      

Bev - how are you doing?  Not long till d day for you - got everything crossed! 

Hope everyone else is ok too!

Well, I got a bit of good news for a change.  Work at the Nuffield is finally finished and I'm starting treatment on Monday!  They don't believe in giving you much notice - not sure when I'll fit in my waxing session before this!!  Anyway, as of Monday I'm officially down regging, BRING IT ON!!!!!!

Look forward to talking to you pro's over the next couple of weeks - hope you can keep me sane!      

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Brilliant news, my top tip with TX is to drink at least 2L of water everyday.  Trust me its helps with all the drugs  

How exciting for you 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Hi Bev,

Sorry if i'm being thick but if you are doing a natural cycle what are you talking ovitrelle for?

Sorry for being nosey i'm just trying to decide which route to take next natural again or medicated, and i was wondering what you where taking it for?

Tracyxx*


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

You were not being nosey  
We are given it to help boost the embies.  So on day of transfer I had one, three days later another and today my last.  Just shows you the procedures do differ from clinics to clinics

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks Bev............. 

I'm trying to find out as much as i can about the options available before i have to go a speak to the doctors to decide my next step.

I have just blew you 870 bubbles to get you up to lucky "777" for test day!!!............     

Tracyxx*


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Valentines day Girls  

Hey Kizzy, im so sorry    , thinking of you and dh  .

Hey Tracey, im so sorry    , thinking of you and dh  

Hi Weenster, thats great news!!!!! Roll on Mon!!!!    

Hi Janet, Welcome to Scottish Girls!!! How are you?

Hi Sarah, how are you? How is work? We are still closed although we opened 3 beds today 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are having a lovely day, im still waiting for my card!! Going to have a take away tonight so about to get the table looking lovely, got to put some effort in 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracy   

lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all quickie. Scan today - day 8 shows endo is 12.7 and 8 follies 1x10, 1x11, 4x12, 1x16 and 1x18.

How does this look to go back on sat for further scan

Whippet x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats great Whiippet!!!!!!

I had to get another scan during stimms, jjust to give the smaller follies time to plump up!!

Good luck for Sat!!!!!   

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, day 7 & I'm still bleeding heavy. Should be used to it having endometriosis cos mine can sometimes last for like 15dys, keep thinking it'll all be worth it if TX can start.
To top it all I've also got another urne infection so I'm on antibiotics now. Better have cleared up by next visit to gRI on 26th for scan!!

how's everyone today? 

weenster - thats great you're getting started!!!!

whippet - I'm no expert with me being an IVF/ICSI virgin but it all sounds good, thinking of you.

janet - welcome hunni!!

tracy & kizzy - it'll take time I'm sure for you both emotionally & physically to get over all you've both been through, sending you both big  xxxx

bev - my bleed being like a spring clean made me laugh!!! Think I'm spring, summer, autumn & winter cleaning though!! How you doing? Whens your d-day, is it the 24th??sending you   

lisa - whereabouts did they put your implant? As long as it helps in the longrun thats the main thing. Not long to go til you have your op etc plus you've got your super duper holiday to look forward too......lucky thing!!!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Whippet, that news sound really good, before you know it you will be getting ready  for EC.  Fantastic.       

Mrs R, well its a megga spring clean then   , hope its ends soon though  Yes its the 24th so still a while to go 

Hiya Lisa, Tracy, Kizzy, Aikey,Doozer, Weenster, Janet, Sonia,Sarah, and anyone Ive missed.

Lisa enjoy your Take-out, as you know its hotdogs for me   

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Girls, sorry for being AWOL for a couple of days.  

Kizzy & Tracy - been thinking 'bout you 2.  So sorry things haven't worked this time.  I deffo agree that keeping busy is the best option.  Next time will be here before you know it.  Hang in there girls.     

Bev - glad to see you're doing well.  Don't overdo though please.     

Lisa - glad the implant's over and you're doing fine too.    

Whippet - great news, here's a wee follie dance
           

Weenster - at last the clinic are ready for you.  It'll be all go from now on.   

Alas for me it's not good news this month.  Although the clinic are almost up and running, it won't be in time for me to have FET this month.     arrived yesterday but the clinic don't have their HFEA approval yet and can't do any embie work without it.  So we have to wait til next month.  I know it's only another month, but at my age every month is important.  To say we're gutted would be an understatement, but hey it's out of our hands and there's nothing we can do about it.      

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lil,  

Just realised I did not say HI to your personally   

My brain is going bonkers.  Am sorry to hear your news, but like you say its out of your hands, know the feeling, but dont dispare soon you will be doing your FET.  Its amazing how time flys.

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for making me so welcome   to you all x

I'm sitting here feeling sorry for myself as DH away just there for a night shift at work, although the love took me for a lovely early evening meal (of which I'm stuffed) but it would have been nice to have a nice cosy night in sharing a nice bottle of wine.  I haven't had a drink in ages as you try and be as healthy as you can,when bloody nothing works  .  I had one glass of wine and I feel as though I have drunk a bottle, cheap date me .  I'm just fed up waiting for bloody apt at GRI, DH wants to try private but I am a stickler and say why should we at the moment, when we are entitled to NHS for now, but you worry about time passing you by and your age creeping up on you (big 37 on sat).

Sorry for the rant ladies x

Have a lovely valentines night everyone  XX
Janet


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Bev.   I know it will be here soon and there's a lot of 'stuff' I'd like to sort out at home before FET, so it's probably for the best that we need to wait.   Been really stressed with work and things lately and that's not the best frame of mind to be in when starting FET.   So PMA for another 4 weeks, cut out the grog, eat healthy, get some exercise - well that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Janet dont worry Im home alone to, my DH is chasing a squash ball around the court    , so as Ive said its me and my hotdog  

Lil, I agree you need to be in that right place for treatment, and uou will be trust me 

Oh Janet meant to say, whilst you can get tx on NHS, if you can afford to go private then think abt it.  We did for our 1st TX, only coz I was 34 and could not wait 2 years for the NHS, we were still on the waiting list whilst doing private, then our private one came up last year, and If I have to again I will save up and go private.  Like you mentioned age does become a problem for some no all though.

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

I know what you mean bev, dh still going on about it, we had apt at GCRM last week and I cancelled it .  Been told by my gp too that even if I was to at least try one go private whilst waiting it wouldn't effect my 2 'free' goes on the NHS.  Its just we've got so much going on at the moment, we are building an extension, which starts at the end of this month for 10weeks.  Also apart from trying to conceive, I dont keep in good health, last year I had surgery twice to remove parts of my bowel, which made my weight drop to 7 stone, not good being that Im 5" 8, I have put on a stone since then but I do need more surgery but waiting to see another specialist at GRI to determine what kind.  The worse case is getting a colostomy, which personally I dont think I can deal with.  I have told them though that I will not go through anymore surgery if it effects me having fertility tx.  I think of it this way, I only have limited time to get help to concieve, the other thing I can just about put up with till a later date.  So maybe you are right, just bite the bullet and make the apt and take it from there.

Sorry to bore you there  

Janet x
ps I know their is an upper BMI limit but is their a lower BMI limet?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Janet there was nothing boring there, but I agree with your GP, its up to you, but I know that I just could not wait.  Sleep on it, thats what I always do.

Sorry to hear of your medical problems so far, life can be rather difficult at times, but I beleive that this make us stronger and better people.

Not sure on the BMI thing, I think that is does depend on the clinic, but then again has seen a girl on the Aberdeen thread who was under and had to improve her BMI.
Are you very under your BMI

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Bev

My BMI is 18.08 and was told if you are under 18.4 you are underweight, so its borderline I suppose! I am on most womans dream diet, high in fat and callories but it just stays at that. 

Lv
Janet


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Janet - welcome to the madness here!  I'm sure you'll find everyone on here really friendly and supportive - I've only been on for a month or so and everyone's been great.  it really makes a difference to be able to run things past people that are going through the same kind of things as you are!  I know what you're saying about going private, but I decided to bite the bullet and have 1 go while we wait on the NHS waiting list.  We were referred late last year, and have our initial consultation in October 08, although this is just to clarify which waiting list we're going onto.  It's only at this consultation that we actually get added onto it and depending on the waiting list at that time, it could be another year or so before we start treatment (although this varies by area - I'm in Ayrshire health board!)  Do you know whether you're def starting treatment in April?  After I read all about it on these boards, I phoned the ACS at the royal and they were really helpful at giving me info on waiting times etc ......  So, anyway, it's the Nuffield for me!!!

Hi to everyone else - not long to go till testing day now Bev - you getting excited??

Lil - that's a shame about your treatment being delayed again - I was really surprised when I got my appointment!  Just hope they pass their HFEA assessment though or I'll be down-regging in limbo!!!  I know it's easy to say but a month's not that long ......       

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Janet you can only do your best  , its not easy to put on weight.

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks bev.

weenster - thanks too, apt in april just for initial cons, i had one originally for end of oct but kept phoning for cancellation on the advice of the lovely kizzy and got on for april.  My original post on here has a link to the other thread i go on, Im in the middle of complaint re womans directive and hollyrood re waiting times and postcode lottery, which if you want to read tells you about it.

Janet
xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, sorry haven't posted for a wee while I have been keeping up to date with posts tho.  I'm back to work and everything seems like such a long time ago now and May seems to be looking closer than I felt before  .  I had to come one and tel you all about this dream I had last night I was telling everyone I was 12 weeks pg and how happy I was etc I woke up having yet another night sweat but I was so upset when I realised it was just a dream it set me up for such a crap valentines day!! DP got home wondering what on earth was wrong because when he walked throught the door with a beautiful bunch of flowers I burst into sobbing tears! I wonder what my dream means I can't seem to find anything on the internet.  
I hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxx

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning GIrls,

Hey Bev, how were your hotdogs? My curry was good, not romantic though when you have a dog slavering at every mouth full!!  How are you today?

Hey Sarah, sorry about your dream, its totally understandable that you are upset, it will be you this year telling people that though, thats lovely that sh got you flowers, i got a card. 

Hey Lil, good luck with your healthy eating, i try then go to tesco and see yummy creme eggs and mini eggs and i just cant help myself  . Sorry to hear you FET is out back a month, it will roll by very quickly    

Hi Kizzy, how are you 

Hi Tracey, how are you 

Hey Aiky, how are you? Did you have a good valentines day? 

Hi Janet, sorry to hear about you surgery last year, its really hard to put on weight, esp after bowel surgery. Have you asked the clinic the lower limit of BMI. On the private side to tx, at the start of tx we decided that waiting like Bev said 2 years was too long for us so had said we would go private, as we get 3 gos on the nhs that would have left us with 2, but we were fortunate enough that whilst waitng for private our nhs funding came through, its a personal choice, but i would consider private if you are in the position to do so. 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well today, its my day off today so going to go into town and spoil myself at the body shop. 

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisa,


I love the Body Shop, so you have full permission to totally spoil yourself   

Hotdogs were okay, agree I have two monsters watching my every mouthfull, ever hopefu for a droped hotdog    

Im in training all day, so might only catch up later, oh yes there South African Rugby on the telly at 5pm the Sharks my team are playing so will be back after that.  Go Sharks Go  

Hope everyone else is gonna have a lovely Friday, all I can say is thank-goodness its friday,     I only got 9 more days to wait   


Love
Bev


----------



## agora (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, I used this board quite a bit last year when we were going through treatment and I recognise a few names.

Kizzy: so sorry  

Bev: good luck!  Really hope this is it for you.

Weenster: glad you've got your treatment date through.  The staff are all really lovely at the Nuffield.

Janet: just wanted to say, like Weenster, I'm from Ayrshire and went privately while waiting for my NHS appointment.  This didn't affect my NHS treatment and I was still entitled to 3 NHS attempts, I phoned the Royal and checked at the time as we may not have gone through with private treatment if our NHS attempts had been affected.  It might be worth giving them a phone to clarify the situation for your area.  Good Luck!

Agora x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone – popped on to see how everyone was.

Bev – The time is getting on now.  Not be long.

Lisa – The tattoo sounds great.  My friend got some stars on her foot and they are lush.  Yip had nice valentines day – got chocs and card.  Yourself?

Weenster – great news about being able to start now.

Whippet – good luck

Lil – sorry to hear your news

Saze – wont be long till May – Keep your chin up hon.

Hi to everyone else.  Just about finished work for the day then going home to a mess.  Getting a larger hall put in the house, wall knocked down etc so am going to hibernate in the bedroom.

Have a nice weekend.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello Ladies 
I havenet been around in a long time so I thought I would introduce myself. Im an American living in Scotland (Stranraer) with my British husband. Been together for nearly 8 years now. DH has a low count and I have one blocked tube. I also have a rare begin growth around my righ kidney which they found when doing a routine ultra sound. I had a CT and MRI and they decided because of the growth I should go straight to IVF.  Well that was 18 monts ago and I still havent heard a word. Im a bit worried that we are not even on the list. Does anyone have a way of contacting them to see if we are indeed on the list? I know the wait is about 2 years but I sort of expected at least a letter form the hospital. Last letter we got was from our cons in Dumfires. 
I look forward to getting to know you all better  I have been away as I had to leave things till our time got nearer


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls 

hi janet nice to see you hear - why didnt I think of sending you link for our little thread doh! sorry hun  

hi dixie chick - I live in annan nr dumfries, did you see heather currie at dumfries? she did my 4 iui's unfortunatley didnt work and unfortunaltey neither is ivf!    heather is so nice, and sandra     

hi bev, hows your 2WW going hun??     so want to hear some good news from you    

hi aikybeats - not long now honey     

tracy hows ma wee cycle bud? Hope your doing ok, I know how emotional it is after bfn     

hi mrs R - hows d/r going sweetie??   

hello agora, nice to see you back chick  

hello to LIL, weenster, saze - how you all doin?  

Hello Lisa - crisps are my downfall!!   


Hello to anyone else I've so rudley missed  

As for lil ole me - I've had a tough week lets face facts but I've had two glasses of wine tonight - yes and I'm tipsy how sad!    
Sitting in by myself was going to go out with DP but couldnt face it so sent him off by himself wanted some me time so had a nice bath with Lush bath bombs - yes I like body shop too but lush is more natural!!   Then a pizza and wine for tea, cried at eastenders, even doubly sad!    

So just relaxing and asked for day off from part time job at motherwell tomorrow - its not just that i cant face gretna getting beat again   its just that i dont feel very sociable but will be ok soon  

Me and DP are going to newcastle next weekend for much     and some much needed        
Staying in posh hotel, back on a diet next week too and am planning to go again as soon as march AF if they'll let me!!  


Bleeding has just about gone now - dont wanna have another evil AF like that un!!   

trying to think ahead too incase I'm not 3rd time lucky, what will i do then, pay for donor eggs, abroad or here? not sure, cross that bridge when I come to it      


Anyways i've rambled on enuff - so have a good weekend chicks, talk soon luv yas


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YEY GOT MY T IN THE PARK TICKETS TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Saze, lucky you - the verve are playing, my favourite band and singer of all time


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone,

how you all doing?? Whats the plans for the weekend with you all? 
I'm just about to go to the football...I'm not letting this urine infection spoil my fun. Tonight will be a quiet night in with DH watching a movie & having a takeaway......hmm heaven!!!

kizzy - I'm feeling good on the Prostap, the odd hot flush here & there but thats about it. Still bleeding a bit cos of the provera tabs but not as heavy so hope it goes away soon although I'm hoping lots of blood might mean nice thin lining of uterus!! fingers crossed!! You've had a horrible time of late so you're quite right to have a bit of 'you' time' & pampering yourself is a fab thing to do. Get a few vino's down you too! loadsa luv sweetie 

hello Dixiechick - could your GP not check with the hospital for you or alternatively ring them yourself & ask, after 18mths I'd maybe be expecting to have heard at least something from them so I'd say it wouldn't hurt to phone & ask....fingers crossed you're on the list & even better near the top!! 

Aiky - good luck with all the building work, bet it'll look fab when its done.

tracy - how you feeling? Has A/F gone?


sarah - so sorry you had that nasty dream, our minds&bodies play horrible tricks on us!! Here's hoping it will be soon you'll be telling folk for real!

janet - like you I was betwix & between nhs at the GRI or private at GCRM. I've opted to have my 1st attmept with GRI purely because we're right at top of list now & will be starting soon otherwise I'd have def gone with GCRM. I'm sure whatever you decide will be best for you & OH, looking forward to more chats with you


lil - so sorry your treatment has been delayed a bit, here's hoping the next month flies by!!


bev -hope you're taking things easy my luvly

lisa - did the reatail therapy go down well? What did you buy??

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mrs r, which footie team do you support?

Hope its Celtic!!!     

I was meant to be working today - i work part time for Gretna FC - but couldnt face it so asked for day off!! So I support Gretna too as they are my local team, was so much easier going to work when they were in 1st div though!   never mind we'll be back there next season  
I hate travelling up to motherwell for games, takes ages! So basically skiving today!  

glad d/r is going well


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello to DixieChick, Bev, Aikybeats, Tracy, Mrs R, Agora, Lil, Weenster, Saze and Lisa and to all you lovely ladies out there that I may have missed  xx

Kizzy don't worry, its a good thread here, everyone is so lovely and friendly.  My DH is from Newcastle before I turned him into a jock (his words)  .  We met in Newcastle and have had many good nights there    .  When we go down to the in-laws, who stay about 10 miles outside, we allways book one night at the grey street hotel, lush this place is and a nice wee treat, cause you can only take so much of the IL at one time  .  The Quayside is nice for a meal and drink too. Enjoy, lovely lady xx

As for me, I am on my own again tonight as DH on nightshift again, and its my birthday tomorrow  .  My only company is my 2 dogs, and the female is in season, so they wont leave each other alone, ironic isn't it my bloody dog will end up pregnant before me!!  Going to go for a nice lavender bubble bath, with a glass of wine and chill, then onto the sofa for the usual mince that they call Saturday night telly.  

Have a good weekend ladies, speak soon xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Welcome back DixieChick, I would defiantly contact the hospital where you are on the list to ask **whens it my turn **  Let us know how you get on too.

Kizzy, not like you to miss a Gretna game  , I do understand thought.  See Celtic beat Hearts, so are within 1 point of rangers, not that I follow football    Sounds like you are on the right path, been beaton down and are picking yourself up now.

Mrs R , now I have never heard of anyone saying they feel good whilst cycling, are you sure your on the right stuff    

Sarah, lucky you, I see REM are also gonna be there, fantastic, those tickets are like gold too.

Lisa, yes so what did you buy..............................

Janet, sorry that your home alone again, stick a face mask on soak the feet and have a large glass of wine for me  

Hi to everyone else too specially to Tracy  .

This week has been quite a emotional week for me.  4 of my FF's have had BFN's and I have felt for each and everyone of them,  I really pray very hard that there dreams of becoming mommies will happen very soon and I have gained strenght myself from there sadness and am truly amazed how they have managed there disappointment.
Im getting all sobby now but just am truly amazed.

Right going out to supper with SIL and BIL and DH, keeping my mind of the fact that this week its knicker watch week  

Love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev, cant beleive its only 8 days to go for you, hoping and praying like mad for you hun!!       

anyone tried reflexology?? thinking about it, and reiki - although I'm qualified at reiki myself but find its nicer getting it done by someone else!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Kizzy how you doing honey been thinking abvout you   

Bev cant believe thats you on knicker watch   

Hope everyone ok back for day 12 scan on mon perhaps ec wed!!

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for EC whippet!!!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy smoke lassies, I don't post for a couple of days and you lot have been chattering away like goodness only knows what.   Took my nearly half an our to catch up this morning.

Janet - welcome and sorry for not saying that in my last post.   The girls here are fabby and have loads of info to share with anyone who wants it.   I'm in agreement with the other girls, if you've got NHS funding go with it, but if you've a long wait and can afford it then have a private go first.   I'm with Weenster at Nuffield and apart from their recent refurbishments I can't fault the staff or the treatment I've had.   I know a few who have used GCRM and they speak highly of them too.   Hey   for today.   Hope you get to spend some time with DH.  

Dixie Chick - welcome to our wee thread too.   My understanding (work for NHS in admin) is that current waiting times for new appts is 18 weeks.   If I were you I'd be on the phone Monday to the office of whatever Consultant said you should go for IVF.   You may have a few phone calls round various offices, but someone somewhere should get to the bottom of your referral situation.   There's no way you should have been waiting 18 months, especially as you have a joint problem with your DH.   Be firm but patient and keep going until you get the response you're looking for. 

Whipett - hope you're feeling OK.    Have another we follie dance.              

Bev - I'm sorry to hear about your other FF's.   I'm sure they gained a lot of their strength from you - as I said before you have been a rock to us here, I only hope we're giving you the same support.   Hope you had a lovely time last night.   Just take each day as it comes now - you know we're right here for you for the knicker watch week.    

Lisa - what did you buy, something nice I hope?   I'm off to Braehead tomorrow for some retail therapy for the house (badly needs it, but so do I).   DH has given me free range (whoopee) for accessories after decorating our living room.    

Kizzy - hey it's lovely to hear you looking forward again.   I love Newcastle - enjoy!   I've been having reflexology for the past few weeks (not for IVF tho, but for another prob).   I have to say at the time it's soooooo relaxing.   Don't know if it's working or not really but it is lovely.   Haven't tried reiki, what's it like?  

Mrs R - glad to hear you're doing so well downreggin.   I wasn't too bad last year on Prostap, until the last couple of days when I got a bit  .   Hope you're feeling better after your infection.    

Sarah - I'd love to do T in the Park.   Every year I promise to try and get tickets, but never do anything about it.   Don't think I could tent it though.   That's OK for 1 night but a whole weekend - think I'd need a trailer.  

Aiky - hope the refurb's going OK.   I know the mess you get with a hall (did ours a couple of years ago) - it get's absolutely everywhere.    

Agora - 14 weeks already, wow.   Glad to hear everything's going well.    

Hey Tracy, how are you hun?  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Janet, have just read through your posts on the other board about your complaint - YOU GO GIRL!!!!       I know what you mean, it is about time that the postcode lottery was abolished!  Here's hoping that it changes soon, eh??  

Hi to everyone else.  As for me, I'm getting a bit nervous about starting downregging tomorrow!  I think it's just fear of the unknown though - I'm sure I'll be fine when I'm acutally in the chair (sounds like an execution, eh  That's me and my fear of needles again!!)  I don't really know what it is though, think i've spent sooooo long thinking it'll never happen and almost getting used to the fact ( i guess if has just become part of my normal life!) that I can't really believe it could all change in the next few weeks!

Just out of interest, the hopsital told me that my AMH had come back quite high (44 i think??  Does that mean anything to anyone??) so they will probably reduce my stimms to try to stop me 'over stimulating' (after reading about your time Saze though, i'll take this!!!)  .  Has anyone else had this?

Here's to a better week than last, eh girls   Thinking of you Kizzy and Tracy!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Weenster, I didn't have an AMH blood test (my GP surgery and local lab hadn't even heard of it) but from recollection it gives a better idea of your 'ovarian reserve' (number of eggs you may have stored).  So if your's is quite high, then I can understand they won't want to run the risk of overstimulating you.  Don't worry too much about tomorrow, it'll be a piece of cake for you.  Are you having Prostap?  If so, it's 1 jab (in your rump), it's over in a flash and you won't feel a thing.  Just remember it's the start of your journey to becoming a mum!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

             

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANET, HOPE YOU HAD A LOVELY DAY


Lil thanks for that, I love reflexology find it so relaxing although have not had any for  awhile.

Whippet, good-luck for your scan and hopefully it will be EC on Tuesday  

Agora, wow has time flown keep taking care of yourself  

Kizzy special    for you

Tracy also special    for you 

Weenster, big day tomorrow, agree with Lil, it does  check your egg reserve and they will adjust you dosage, as you have read its not pleasent when getting OHSS.  Good-luck with the first jab  

Mrs R hope stimms is still treating you okay 

Aikey good-luck with the scan tomorrow hope that it all goes well and that you can get going, am sure that you want to.

Hiya to Sarah, Lisa, Dixiechick,Katrina,Doozer   

Im doing okay so far, althought not sure how the week is gonna pan out just keeping positive 

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the   all, yes I had a good day, DH came off nightshirt at 7, woke me up with bouquet of flowers and a cake with 4 candles, he knew not to push his luck with 37  .  We had a nice meal and going to settle down and watch lost (I'm an addict).  Hes tired but we will do something tomorrow as he is on 5 days off now.  

Lil you mentioned lists, do you know the waiting list for Glasgow from date of referral to actual treatment out of interest.

Weenster and aikey good luck 4 tomorrow xx whippet hope your EC goes ahead and good luck xx  Bev not long to go, got everthing crossed for you xx

And to all my other fantastic FF    to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Morning folks,

hope everyone is having a good day so far!! 
I'm on my last day of antibiotics for this stupid urine infection, so hopefully I'll be back to my normal self v.soon as I'm fed up of stinging & burning when I pee 

I'm doing good with D/R on the prostap, it also helps with my endometriosis symptoms so thats maybe why I'm feeling good cos I usually feel pants with endo! In saying that I actually had a bit of a mad physco ***** session yesterday.....poor hubbie got his head in his hands.....I totally flew off the handle ranting & raging about something really silly, dont know where it all came from , think he's treading carefully now the poor soul!

Janet - happy belated birthday! Sounds like you had a lovely day!! So you're a big Lost fan too, I love it, addicted is understatement! It always leaves me wanting to know more 

Kizzy - indeed it is Celtic, of course, they are the only team!!  Been a season ticket holder for a while now & never miss a game!! Game was good on Sat. always better when we've got something to play for unlike past few seasons when we were so far infront. That must be a nitemare travelling to motherwell all the time for home games, you deserve a wee skive!!!

Bev - hope you enjoyed you night out, I love going out for food!! How's the knicker watch, are you totally demented with it? I'd be living in the loo jst now, I've got absolutely everything crossed for you & I'll say a wee prayer for you too.....I so hope you do it!!!


Lil - think I may have reached the  stage yesterday so maybe I spoke too soon as I seem to be a raving looney now! 

weenster - know exactly what you mean about finally getting started. I've spent the last 4yrs telling myself this whole ttc thing isn't happening for me & now I've got better chance of it actually happening I feel excited, scared, nervous etc etc.....hope you get on ok today. Are you D/R with prostap? I got mine on 4th feb & it wasnt too bad...thinking of you

loads a luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just back from Hospital.  Lining is at 5.9 so need to up the doze and back on Friday when hopefully it will be over 7.  If everything okay on Friday will be getting ET next week!!!

Am getting there, slowly but surely!!

Will come back on with personals.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Well girlies, that's me officially in down-regulating mode - the nurse gave me my Prostap today!  Bring on the night sweats, mood swings etc etc .......    

Mrs R - looks like we might almost be cycle buddies!  It'll be good having you a week in front of me - you can keep me right!  

Hope everyone else is ok!

Weenster x

PS does anyone know how i get one of those fancy wee ticker thingy's??


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

Aikey, you are getting there slowly but surely.  ^fingers crossed^ for Friday.  You must feel like me wearing a path down the corridor to unit 35.

Weenster great news, well you might not feel great soon but at lest you know things are moving.
To get a ticker, click on someones ticker and it will open the site.  I saved my under my favorites.  Its quite easy from there, basically choose the ticker you want then cut and paste it onto your profile where you have put your history.  Hope that helps.

Hi to everyone else.
Love
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls,

Sorry i have not been on, have been on night shift. which finished this am 

Hey Bev, OMG you only have 6 days left!!! Im so nervous for you, good luck       . Did you have a good weekend? 

Hey Lil, im good thank you. How are you? Will need to have a proper read back, sorry  Hope you ahd a good weekend

Hi Aikey, thats great about your scan!! Hopefully upping the drugs will do the trick and then you can have ET!!          

Hi Weenster, Well i shall be joiing you in the nightsweats!!! Had my first one last night!! . You are now one step closer!!! Good luck     

Hi Mrs R, sorry you have a urine infection, i used to get them all the time, they are not nice, esp when going to pee!! I found drinking a glass of cranberry juice a day really helped, if you dont like that try the capsules, hope that helps. 

Hi Janet, happy belated birthday!!!! That was lovely of dh, giving you flowers, i love flowers!! 

Hi Whippet, good luck for EC tomo, thinking of you!!!     

Hi To everyone else, sorry of i have missed you out, but in my defence i still have my night shift head on!!  

Well came home today and the front door is not working right, so have dh dad down to try and fix it, bt it looks like a new door for us, just what we need! 

HO on Sat, went to body shop and bought eye shadow in different shades of brown its the cube thing they are metallic, also got tweezers as had lost my old ones, then got a new lip gloss, the bloom one. So cos i had spent so much  i got a free make up bag filled with goodies, and then spoke to a girl about having a party!! She also mentioned becoming a cons and hos your own parties, as much as i would love to do it, its finding the time for it.

ALso was supposed to go shopping today, but thats now off, so hopefully will hit the shops tomo as had seen lovely tops and a nice pair of jeans in Zara, dotn know where ill find the money!! Might have to rob a bank!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

its been a busy day on here.....

Aiky - good luck for Fri, sending you    for the right thickness when you go back!!! ET next week would be great, exciting times for you 

Weenster - where did you get your jab? Buttock or tummy? Cycle Buddies would be jst fab! Although I'd rather u were in front giving me the advice with me being a total novice & clueless about this. Is it IVF or ICSI you're getting? Its GRI you're attending isn't it? As far as I know if my lining is below 6mm on Tues 26th they'll want me back on Thurs 28th to starts stimms. is this similar timelines to you then?
We can be crazy hormonal freaks together!!  

lisa - I've drank that much cranberry over the past few days I'm surprised I've not turned bright pink  I'm prone to urine infections because I've got a kidney stent in  I was jst worried my TX might've been delayed if it hadn't cleared up but it looks like its on its way out! 
If you're robbing a bank throw some cash in my direction....You had a good wee shopping trip by the sounds of it the other day! I luv Bodyshop eyeshadows! Hope you enjoy shopping again tomorrow. I've got Braehead vouchers still to spend from Xmas but not seen anything I like as yet so I think a bit or retail therapy might be on the cards this week!


Question for you all.........if I start my stimms on 28th Feb I'm going to be midway through when I've got a nite out with ex work colleagues, dont want to have to cancel but the alcohol thing worries me. None of them know I'm having TX but they do know I'm ttc & if I go & dont drink they'll all assume I'm preg. Any recommendations on what to say about why I'm not drinking 
Would it be really bad to have a few vino's during stimms?
I dont want to do anything to jeopardise my chances of this working!!

lots of   to everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

Aikey, heres the lining dance I promised             

Lisa, sounds like you have had a great dose of retail therapy, enjoy the next session.

Mrs R, its up to you, I never drank in all my Tx, you could tell mates that you are on antibiotics so cant drink,  its not lying its only stretching the truth a wee bit.

Hi to everyone else  
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie girls - want to wish Bev lots of luck for this week - we're all praying for you honey 

I have my smear tonight so will find out whats happening with the pesky polyp they discovered at Et 

hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello

Think i will avoid alcohol & say I'm on antibiotics like you say Bev. Good idea! 
Wishing you tons of luck for later this week , how you feeling? Any different?
I'm really hoping its your time, sending you lots of love n hugs  and lots of    for the 2nd line!!!!

Kizzy - all the best for the smear, I used to dread them but after all the various gynae poking & prodding I've had with my endometriosis & ttc its a walk in the park now. Hope they decide what to do about your nasty wee polyp

how's everyone else??

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Morning Girls

Good luck with the smear Kizzy.   Hope they find some answer for you.  

Bev - another day closer.   Hope you're still feeling OK.   I've never known anyone to be as calm as you through treatment.   I know you're probably in knots inside but you always handle things so well.   Keep it up hun - not long now.  

Mrs R - hope you're feeling all better.   Antibiotics is always my fave to use for the not drinking thing, either that or you have to drive really early next morning.    

Hey Lisa - you do like shopping don't you.  I hate it.   Start to get fed up after about an hour if I don't see anything and after two hours I'm on my way home, depressed.   Hey where's the Hoff?   

Weenster - good luck with the Prostap, watch out for the night sweats and the  .

Aiky - there's light at the end of the tunnel now.   Here's another wee lining dance
              

Janet sounds like a lovely way to be woken up on your birthday - well done to your DH.   Hope you had a lovely birthday weekend.  

Whippet - here's another follie dance.   EC's just around the corner now.
                    

Hello to all the other Scottish Girls.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Bev god know how you feeling cause am dead excited for you   

Kizzy heres hoping they can give you some answers honey  

Lisa our shopaholic   thanks for the dance hope the little ones have caught up.

Mrs R how are the antibiotics going thinking of you   Oh and re going out if you say you on Flagyl - an antibiotic even the chemist tells you not to have any alcohol on them - mainly used  in dental treatments

Aikey not long now you nearly there honey milk and water milk and water  

To all   

For me roll on tomorrow and with all this milk and water it may well be a roll.

Whippet x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, not sure about the night sweats yet but my head has been thumping all day.  Think i might overdose on paracetamol if it goes on like this!!!  Mrs R, i got it on my bum - very ladylike!!!  Wasn't too bad though.  All being well af will be here within 2 weeks then i can start stimms!  

Got fingers crossed for all you other girls who have things going on this week - especially you Bev - GIVE US A BFP!!!     

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, managed to master the ticker thing!  Thanks Bev!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well the nurse said if I hadnt mentioned anything she wouldnt have mentioned anything!! She says all she could see was a small red bit that looked a bit raw, maybe polyp fell off  

She said I should make an appt with the doctor to let her see and see if she thinks i should be referred to gynae clinic. I really hope not!!
I cant get an appt this week unless I fone for a cancellation early morning.

But I have to speak to GRI about next ivf on friday so I might tell them what nurse said and see what they say, a bit fed up cos i want to start next cycle soon but if I do get referred it could take months!  

sorry for me post, how are you all?

Everything crossed for you Bev


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Kizzy

Hey you know that Me Posts are welcome and sometimes needed too.
If I was you I would have this checked out, if you are going to your clinic cant they have a check for you, surely you fall under them.  I really do hope you can get cycling soon.    

Girls I feel no pressure here           
Me calm, well luckly you ladies dont have to live with me, only joking, just focusing on being positive and you ladies give me so much to read that Ive forgotten abt the 2ww   not   

Eastenders on anyone watching

Love
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hows everyone doing, well I hope.

Bev, no, I don't watch eastenders, life gets you down enough  Not long to go   xx.  Kizzy, If it was me I would mention it to be on the safe side, I know its frustrating if it means more waiting xx.  Weenster Hope you are well and your D/R isn't too bad yet xx Whippet best wishes too xx. Lil thanks for the birthday wish xx.  Mrs R I agree re antibiotics xx.

Our extension starts on 3rd March, so DH and I have decided that we are just going to hang in there and see GRI end of April and if waiting times too long then go for private go.  With the build that should keep me busy for 12 weeks, not looking forward to the mess. 

To all my other FF


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls!!

Its feezing today!!   

Hey Bev, missed easties last night, what happened? I ended up at the golf driving range, even though you could not see 10 feet in front of you!!  . How are you? 

Hey Kizzy, hope you dont need a gynae referrel      , good luck for Friday        , your cat is so cute! 

Hey Lil, i am a bit of a shopaholic!! I love it, i do get fed up though when i cant find anything  , its good just now as the shops are getting their summer stuff in. How are you? The Hoff is having a holiday just now thought i would pop up an orange flower for luck!!!

Hey Weenster, drink plenty of water that should help the headaches     , how are you apart from that?

Hey Janet, oh i hate getting stuff done in the house, all that mess   

Hi Whippet, hope the dance helps, when do you have your scan?

Hi Aikey, how are you? Are you up at Ninewells on Fri?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!!

As you all know i went shopping yesterday, got a couple of tops, pair of jeans and a jacket, think i done pretty well. Today juat staying in the house, will do some cleaning  and might just wash my dog

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry not been on for few days but am having to sneek on at work as cant get into my bedroom.  Got the Joiners in today but for the past days DP has been knocking down walls, so please excuse my lack of personals as have just had quick read.  House is like a tip, living in the spare room with everything in there!!! Aarrggghhh.

Thanks for the lining dances.

Bev – how you feeling?  Not long to go.  Got everything crossed.  Have you been working?  I’m just thinking of what to do and when to take off.  Am thinking might come into work the first week and take the other 2 off?  17 days is a long time isn’t it.

Whippet – good luck for EC

Lisa – Yip up on Friday.  Appointment at 12.15pm.  Hows you?

Hi to everyone else.  Speak soon.  Ax


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Another day closer Bev, not long now.   Am I right in thinking you've worked most of the way through this treatment.   If I get the go ahead next month, I'd like to take a couple of days off after transfer, then work up until test day.   The plan would be to take test day off too and, depending on the outcome, just continue to work after that.   Hope you're staying sane.      

Kizzy, me posts are allowed anytime.   You should get this polyp thingy checked out.   It's probably nothing, but it's better the clinic know about it before any more treatment. 

Aiky, I feel for you just now, living on a construction site is a nightmare.   Just keep focussing on what it will be like when it's all done, it'll be worth it, honest.   Dust, shmust, it'll clear eventually and you'll have a lovely home to look forward to coming home to.  

Hey Lisa, OK the orange flower gets the seal of approval, just hope some of the luck rubs off on me this month.   How's your poor dog this morning? 

My God Janet, 12 weeks, how big's your extension.   We're contemplating having one done too but 12 weeks - think I'd need to move in with Mother for that............ then again on thinking about it, maybet not. 

Hi Weenster, how you doing today. Water, water, water that's where it's at. 

Hi Whippet any more news on EC yet?  

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Lil, not got round to washing the pooch yet, she needs it though she is stinking!!! Will do it after i take her out, cos she rolls in the mud when we are out  

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey lovely ladies

Hope everyone's doing ok!!!

Bev - you're doing great hunni, sound so calm & in control, I'd be a nervous bloomin wreck livin' in the loo on permanent knicker watch! What day do you test, is it Sunday??  

weenster - hope AF comes soon so you can get started, if my plans go ahead I'll be a few weeks ahead of you

kizzy - ask at GRI on Fri if they can have a look etc. & tell them what nurse said, hopefully its gone & it'll not hold anything up for you or maybe they could deal with it rather than having you referred to gynae. Fingers crossed eh & good luck for Fri appointment!

janet - so pleased you've made a decision to wait & speak to GRI & it sounds like your extension will have your mind occupied for the next few weeks anyway so it'll be end of april before you know it!


aiky, lisa, li - hello girlies!  & hello to everyone else

Tracy - how you doing pet? You've not been on for a while, hope you're ok sweetie

I', so excited but also nervous & worried about my appointment at GRI on Tues, million things going round in my head!!! aagghhh, I just hope my lining in less than 6mm so we can finally get aboard this rollercoaster ride

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for appt Mrs R   

I dont have an appt, just got to phone  

I cant get an appt at docs here for god knows how long, its stressing me out, I wanted to start round 3 soon.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi guys only 4 eggs for me from ec just got to pray now that some fertilise.
Would really love ahot water bottle and a hot bath but not allowed due to risk of bleeding.
Hope all ok.

Whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lovely ladies,

Sorry for my lack of personals today am just too tired, want to get dinner cooked then jump into bed and watch the Brit awards, hopefully wont fall asleep   
So far Ive got a butterfly farm growing in my tummy      Thanks for all you positive vibes I can truly feel all of them.

Before I go, whippet, congrats on your eggs, you know it only takes one and again its not quantity its quality.  Let us know how fertilization goes   

Hi to Lisa, Kizzy,Lil,Sarah,Tracy,Mrs R, Weenster, Janet, katrina, Sarah, Aikey,doozer, and anyone else I may have forgotten.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG Bev! 4 days to go       

Whippet 4 eggs is good, hope you get some good news tomorrow   

hello everyone else, I'm fed up grrr


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy, whats up


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies

Yep 12 weeks is a long time, its a two storey extension that will give us a dining room (which we lack at the mo) downstairs and an extra bedroom with en suite bathroom upstairs.  We have decided its cheaper this way than buying somewhere bigger.  So my shopping today was for a bath and we found this amazing double ended bath with pillow attachments, you wont get me out of it and hopefully DH too   

Well lots of   to you all, I'm off to watch the Brits ladies

Janet
xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Whippet 4 eggs is good that's what we got on our 2nd IVF and all 4 fertilised with 2 being put back and 2 frosties as well so try not to worry about it to much.

Kizzy and Tracy was sorry to read your news hopefully you will both get bfp's on your next attempt, kizzy hope the polyps has gone on it's own and won't delay you.

Bev not long to go now, fingers crossed for you.


Hope everyone else is doing well.  I'm just a lurker on this board who likes to keep up to date with what's happening with all the scottish girls and give help with information etc when I can as it was so helpful to me when we were going through the treatment.

Michelle xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not too bad today - was fed up cos I want to get going again soon but dont know whats happening with this "thing" on my cervix wotever it is  

Have an appt to see lady doc on 3rd March - only one I could get  
Am worried cos I had pre cancerous cells before and had to get them lasered off about 10 yrs ago. It just reminds me of that prob being over dramatic!!  

Plus not looking forward to phoning GRI tomorrow - what are they gonna do different?? nothing is the answer I bet, increase my drugs again - which means I'll be on a horrendous dose, I'm sure the drugs are whats caused this thing on my cervix  

So will just have to wait and see what happens - no patience me!

How's you Bev?


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Kissymouse and Tracy - I was very sorry to see your news   .  Its very difficult to know what to do about starting tx again.  After my first FET I was desperate to start again and tried to make an appointment for the earliest I could, however when I called up they asked me if I was alright and next minute I was crying and then I decided that I needed to take more time.  But in saying that everyone one is different in how they cope and I am sure that you will make the right decision for you.         for when you start tx again.  

Treaco - lovely to see you here, when I was having tx I always liked to see your posts as they gave me hope.

Aikybeats-  Hope everything is going well with your FET.          I saw you posted about what quality the embies are when frozen.  I was told by ninewells that when you have a freeze all and they freeze on the first day it is not possible to grade them as it is too early and they can only grade them once they are a couple of days old.  I don't think ninewells routinely tell you at transfer what grade your embies are, they certainly never told me and I was too scared to ask.

Zulu-  Got everything crossed for you        .

Saz - glad to see you are feeling better, lucky you getting T in the Park tickets.  We normally go but have decided to give it a miss this year.

Agora-   glad to hear you are doing well.

Best wishes to everyone else who I have missed, apologises but haven't been on for ages and just out of my bed as off sick at the moment so haven't read back all of the posts.

Best Wishes

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Evening Ladies.

Aikey, good-luck with the scan tomorrow.  You said that you wanted to work the 1st week of your 2ww and off the next, if I was you I would do it the other way round.  Seriously you want to be really busy in the 2nd week.  Anyway its your descision, but I would defo work the second week.   

Lisa, our residant shopper, would love to go shopping with you  , not long now until your amazing holiday too  , Did your Doggie get his/her bath in the end 

Lil, whats sane   .  I agree take the first few days off then back to work helps keep you sane    Really hope you get the go ahead next month    

Sarah, hope your keeping well and am sure your looking forward to T in the Park  

Red, cant beleive your are 14wks already,wow how time has flown, hope you are okay too   

Kizzy, make sure you have your questions ready tomorrow, and really hope that your appointment on the 3rd goes well and that its not anything serious, will be thinking of you       

Tracy, thanks for the PM, meant alot to me.  Thinking of you too   

Treaco,   am sure your looking forward to the birth of your much wanted baby.

Whippet, any news   

Janet, Im so jealous you have a bought a bath, we only have a shower  , would do anything for a bath    12 weeks wow, dont bother dusting the house Id say. 

Mrs R, might seem calm and cool, but inside im so scared.  But must admit Im trying my best to focus on being positive, must have something to do with the book Im reading called The Secret, amazing book, recommend it to everyone.

Right who Have I fogotten   , If I have sorry, my brain is just not in my head at the moment   
Thanks again for all the positive thoughts, you girls are truely amazing.
Work for me has been so busy in the past few days and must admit its been a God send as its keeping my mind off things, well sort off.

Love
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey girls,

Good luck to all you who're at hospital today - Aikey and Lil, will hear how it goes!!      

Bev, can't believe testing is so close! How are you feeling?  Have you had any symptoms either way??  Got fingers crossed for a good result.....

Whippet, remember it only takes 1 egg to make a baby!!  You never know, maybe the fact that you only got 4 means that the quality is better?

Janet, good luck with the builders!  I've always fancied doing something like this, but the thought of the mess has always put me off!  Will be woth it when it's done though!

Mrs R - how are you getting on?  Tuesday not long away now, and hopefully I'll just be a week behind you!!

Hi to everyone else - there's too many to go through!!

Well, as for me, the Prostap is kicking in now!!! My head is absolutely splitting and I've almost overdosed on paracetamol, and can't sleep at night (which of course is making me ratty!!)  In my job, I get a lot of phone calls from people who just want to phone up for a moan - yesterday my colleagues had to confiscate the phone before I caused WW3!!!  Think i'll be a lot better with a good nights sleep though - roll on the weekend!!!

Anyway, back to the ringing phone!!!  Have a good weekend all (especially you Bev  )

Weenster x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi folks we got the confirmation today that it is a zero fertilisation for us this cycle. They willn discuss all aspects of our cycle and telephone us prob next week but looks like it will be ICSI in case I have hard eggs! They will advise when we can go again they say it may be sooner than 3 months since we didnt make it to ET. 

In any case yesterday was tough but we both got our fight back today. We went back to fat class ready for round 2, we lost round 1 but not ready to throw the towel in yet.

Anyhow we wish you all the very best in your journeys as for us we will be leaving this thread since we wont be either jan,feb or march miracles but look out April!

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi whippet,

just wanted to say how sorry I am to see your news.  Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time       

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Whippet, Im so sorry and have Pm'd you.  Just letting you know Im thinking of you and DH.
lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Whippet, am so sorry to hear your news.  Hope things pick up for you in April    

Thinking of you both,
Weenster x


----------



## Charlie2511 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Have been learning so much from reading your posts - hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread
Finally got EC date confirmed for next Tues - in such a fluster forgot to ask them about DH's timetable for 'cleaning the pipes' !!  
We are at Ninewells....do any of you recall their timescales for how fresh his sample needs to be ??


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Charlie,

Hey your are more than welcome, the more the better.  Your DH need to abstain for at least 72 hours before EC, then its always best to have DH do his sample at the unit, they do have books/mags   , the fresher the better   

Good-luck and glad that our posts have helped too.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is fine.

Whippet - sorry to hear your news.

Bev - not long now - 2 days till testing.

Nother wasted journey to Dundee today.  Lining at 6.2 now.  Got to take 8mg of progynova and back up on Monday!  Hopefully if I'm above 7 on monday will still get ET on Friday - fingers xd.

Have a good weekend.

Love aikybeatsxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Aikey,

What a hard time your are having, think we need to give that lining of yours good talking to   

Really hope that it thickens up by Monday, coz Im sure that you are getting tired of crossing that bridge now, thank goodness its free now hey.

Hope you have a good weekend thought and will be thinking of you on Monday.

         

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev, how are you feeling?

Its looking good hunny, no AF!           

Well my " review" phone call lasted about 3 mins - I have to get "thing" on cervix seen to b4 starting treatment again, told them i have an appt next Monday and she said if doc thinks its nothing to worry about then I've to phone them and I can start as soon as i want.


but if i do need treatment on the "thing" then dont know how long it'll take  

So fingers crossed appt goes well a week Monday!

Then I asked if they would be changing anything on 3rd go and they said no, drug dose the same, everything the same - i didnt expect they would change it, but it doesnt make me very hopeful  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Girls, sorry I haven't posted for a few days.

Whippet, I'm so sorry things haven't work out for you this time.   It's hard when things don't go the way you want them, but it's good to see you haven't lost your fight and determination.   They often say that first time is a bit of a trial run to see how everything goes, so roll on next time.    

Bev, well big day tomorrow.   I really hope the butterfly farm isn't getting too out of control, but I imagine it's going berserk just now.   We're all thinking about you hun and wish you   for a happy outcome.   Keep us posted.    

Kizzy, hope the "thing" doesn't cause too much of a delay for you, but I would agree it's best to get it seen to first - you don't want it getting in the way of anything next time.  

Oh Aiky, you must be sick and tired of trailing up to the hossie.   I really hope your appt next week is more positive.      

Hey Charlie, hello and welcome.   Glad the posts have helped.   Good Luck with EC next week.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry on the run today, will do some more personals tomorrow.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, good luck for tomo, will be thinking of you, im on an early shift so i will check as soon as i get home           

Hey Whippet, so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh    

Hey Aikey, really hope it gets up to 7               

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good weekend.

Sorry its just a quicky, will do a proper pst tomo,

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
Well its a       for me    
Im still in a wee bit of shock, am really positive, but am being cautious as well.

Back for personals later too.



FOR ALL THE SUPPORT .

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yipee, Yipee, Yipee.  Bev I'm so pleased for you and your DH.     on the   (you've no idea how long I've wanted to say that to you).  Enjoy this time and keep doing what you've been doing over the last 2 weeks, it's obviously working (what's your secret).      

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev!!!!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo, have a fab 9 months!!!!!!

               

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Bev, congrats to you and DH!!! I had a good feeling you'd get a bfp this time  

any tips for us girls?

How exciting yipeee!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Bev - Yeha!!  Well done you.  Congrats on your BFP.  Excellent news.

Speak soon.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Bev on your wonderfull news, I am soooooooooo pleased for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry haven't posted in a few days.

Hi Charlie and welcome, good luck for next week   xx

Aikey, good luck for tomorrow  xx

Kizzy, fingers crossed that you can go ahead with your tx without any delay xx

Everyone else, hi and hope you had a good weekend xx

Not much else to say at the moment girls, speak soon 

Janet xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Bev congratulations honey, I am so pleased for you       

Katrina


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Bev          !  It's about time there was some good news on here!  Here's hoping your good luck rubs off on the rest of us!!

Weenster x


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Girls was just wondering if anyone is going for iui at gri, I start my snuff on 7th march, don't really know what to expect but just hoping it works 

Love to you all
Nichola x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

1st of all Bev......Woooooooooooo Hooooooooooooo 
         

I'm absolutley over the moon for you! Congratulations hunni, bet you're both delighted & thrilled to bits! So pleased you've finally got your  . You take it easy & look after yourself now! I'm looking forward to hearing all about your new adventure over the next 9mths 


Well apologies for not being on for a while girls & its gonna take me a while to get back up to speed with whats all been happening but I've had a pretty crap time last few dys..........
As you may remember I took another urine infection well over a week ago, I finished my antibiotics from GP last Tues morning but tbh still wasn't feeling 100%,still sore when going to loo & generally uncomfortable etc.
Anyway, I went to Celtic v Barcelona game last wed.night & at half time went to the loo cos I was really sore especially in at my left kidney. Never thought too much of it until I went to flush toilet & all the urine was filled with blood  got fright of my life cos it wasn't period & it had come from 'pee' area & not lady garden if you get my meaning!  Was in agony the rest of wed night&had rotten sleep. Must've managed to nod off & on Thursday morn when I woke felt not too bad&urine was normal colour.
Went out Thurs with grandparents for lunch at a local hotel so I felt ok to go along. 
Halfway through my lunch I nearly passed out with sudden pain, felt like someone had come & hit my kidney with a sledgehammer, it was absolute agony. I could hardly walk. Long & short I ended up at the RAH A&E. Blood was back in my urine again aswell. After blood samples, xray to see my kidney stent, urine tests etc I was admitted up to a urology ward .
Was put on IV antibiotics straightaway til they figured out what was wrong.
Was sent for a CT scan on Fri afternoon to see how my stent was performing. I'm still waiting on the results for the CT scan so they can determine if its just a really bad kidney infection or if theres a problem with my stent or my kidney.
Since they were giving me IV antibiotics til they got CT results they changed them to oral antibiotics & let me home on Saturday under the instructions that if pain got really bad or blood came back in urine I had to go straight back.
The CT results are due back to urologist this morning so he's meant to be ringing me today to let me know what is actually wrong. If its just infection I'll continue with the strong antibiotics but if theres prob with stent or kidney then I'll need to go back in asap for surgery to replace stent   so I'm on tenderhooks waiting on a phonecall.

Can't bloomin' believe its all happened so close again to my fertility appointment which is tomorrow afteroon at GRI!!!  If I find out today its just infection then I'll be ok for GRI appointment tomorrow & hopefully I'll be ok to start treatment this week if uterus lining is thin. However if its my stent or kidney prob I might need to postpone fertility stuff again  ....I'll be so gutted if thats the case so everything crossed I get good news today!!!!!!

To top all this off my dad's taken ill as well & he's now in hospital. He got taken in on Sat.night with suspected prostate probs. He's bleeding really heavy & has a catheter in. He's to get a camera in on wed. to have a look about etc, we're all hoping its something simple & nothing sinister.

God it never rains but it pours, I must've done something awful in a previous life!  
I'm feeling really worried, nervous, crap etc about everything, sorry to moan & post a long 'me' story.

whippet I'm absolutley gutted for you sweetie, really thinking of you, It must be so hard. Take time to get over this heartache & dissappointment & come back refreshed and rearing to go in April 

Aiky - good luck today with the lining. I hope its thicker so things proceed!!!!

kizzy - i hope your 'thingybob' doesnt delay things for you, fingers crossed you can get started again soon. All the bset for next mon's appt.

charlie - welcome to the board & good luck

lil, tracy, weenster, sarah & janet...& anyone else I've missed, hope you girls are all doing ok & have some   from me

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mrs R
  
Just wanted to send you a big                             

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Av just had to nip on down at my friends house as still cant get into bedroom to go on my computer.

Mrs R - sorry to hear what a bad time you are having at the moment.

Good news today - at last - Am over 7 so ET scheduled for Saturday.  Cant believe I'm here!!

Embryos getting thawed on Thursday and have to phone on Friday to see how got on.

Excuse me for the non personals but will get time to read through everyone soon.

Bev - have pmd you.

Love to everyone Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Mrs R, what a c*** time you are having just now, I hope and pray you got good news today and that your tx can go ahead when you go to GRI tomorrow    and   .  A big   to your dad too and hope everything works out OK for him xxx

Aiky, Fantastic news, good luck for ET on Saturday   xx

Bev, hope you have the feet up and are chilling  xx

Everyone else   and   xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck aiky for ET!!!!!      

Mrs R - poor you, hugs      

Hello pregnant lady Bev       

So tired after weekend - I cant cope with drinking now!! Not used to it


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, Sorry I haven't been posting recently but I have been keeping up to date with all your news!!

BEV Congratulations     I knew 2008 was your year!! 

Aiky Good luck for today you really haven't had the easiest cycle a bit like myself just when you think it is going smoothly BANG something else!! But it is all plain sailing from here, I'll be thinking about you today

Lisa hello sorry I've not been intouch! just needed a bit of a break away from thinking about everything all the time I don't think I realised how much this takes over your life!! I'm waiting on another letter coming from CTM but SCN thinks that she has dropped it after the union contacting her and threatening her with everything under the sun  

Mrs R      you poor thing I hope you feel better soon xxxxxxxxxx

Lil How you doing hun ? 

Weenster How are you? 

Kizzy how are you? and what's your next step?

Hello to Kat, Janet w (don't think I've spoken to you before WElcome to the scottish board)

Sorry If I've missed anyone, I haven't posted in such a long time just needed a bit of a break I was getting myself a bit low getting and myself awful upset when other ppl on the board were having trouble with their tx, but I'm putting that down to my hormones not being quite themselves.  Well it will soon be April and starting medicated FET on Aprils AF that's only about 5 weeks away to think I was so upset when they told me that all my embies were being frozen and I couldn't get them back until 2 AF's how time flies   plus you don't think rationally when you are on this rollercoaster.  I have enjoyed a few nights out since tx was abandoned and have a few more planned before I am back on the wagon again.  Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves, my PMA is back and hopefully here to stay for a wee while 

sarah xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks girls for all your kind words.... 

Consultant phoned yest with CT results.... I can go for my fertility appointment this afternoon!!    
Its good news for a change, the scan shows that the cyst I had on my ureter (reson for having stent put in) seems to be gone! He reckons either the prostap injections have shrunk it so small it can no longer be seen or alternatively its burst but either way it doesnt seem to be there anymore 
This means.... 
no.1 I should hopefully avoid a big scary op further down the line to remove cyst & part of my ureter 
no.2 my fertility treatment can go ahead! 

scan showed that left kidney is quite scarred from infection & also from stent irritation. 
I no longer need to have the stent in as my ureter should not be restricted anymore.... 
they're scheduling me in to have the stent taken out which will relieve the discomfort & constant urine infections!!!! I'm hoping this will happen soon. 
Having the stent out can be done under local anaesthetic or light sedation so if I start my fertility treatment it'll not have an impact!! 

I'm so pleased its good news for a change!!  
Off to GRI at 1.30pm this aft, so all I need now is my uterus lining to be less than 6mm to get started.....please let it be less God!  

I'll get back on for an update asap but trying to fit in seeing my dad etc too so just never seem to have time at night. 
dad's doing ok, they're running all sorts of tests & scans today and tomorrow on him so hopefully they'll shed some light & we'll know what we're dealing with. 

bev - ta millions for the big hug!! How you doing? How you feeling?

aiky - great news!!!! All the best for defrost day, hopefully it'll be ET time before you know it!Roll on Saturday eh. I'm so hoping Bev has started a spate of BFP's!!!!!

janet - think your prayers might've paid off for me! Thanks!!!

kizzy- have a   right back, have you recovered from all the booze yet?

sarah - nice to see a post from you. You're quite right to have taken a wee break from things, glad to hear you're PMA is back & you're rearing to get going!!!! Honestly you'll be back to the mad rollercoaster before you know it, 5wks isnt long at all. Make the most of the nightouts while you can!!!

chat soon girls

Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Mrs R - bit of good news for a change!!!         .  let us know how you get on this afternoon!

Aikey, are you counting down the hours yet??  It's soo exciting, isn't it??  Sending you    that it all goes ok for Sat!

Saze and kizzy - good to hear from you both - enjoy your nights out and don't get too drunk!!!    You both deserve a wee break!

Hi to everyone else   - hope you're all getting on ok!  

Weenster x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Bev - I am so excited about your news   .  I am really pleased for you and DH and I hope it is the start of a run of   on the Scottish girls thread.  Do you have a date for your first scan yet ?  time seems to go as slow waiting for your first scan as it does on the 2ww but I'm sure you will cope well as you seem to be taking everything in your stride.  

Aikybeats- Glad that your lining is now past the 7 mark, Good luck for the thaw on Thursday and the transfer on Saturday.       

MrsR-  What a dreadful time you have had recently    .  I am glad that you have had some better news about your tx and I hope that all goes well with your dad on Wednesday.

Saz-    Glad to see you feeling more cheerfull. I think a break from the boards can be good for some people.  I know that I took a break after my first FET as I felt that tx was dominating my life.   for April.

Nicnak - I have never had IUI so not really able to advise but I'm sure someone will be along soon who has had IUI.  Anyway, welcome to the board and best wished for your tx.

 to Weenster, Kissymouse, Lisa, Janet, Lil and Katerina and anyone else I have missed.

Nothing much happening with me at the moment, been away to London with work and got home late last night so got today off as time off in lieu which is nice. 

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello Girls!!

Hey Mrs R, what a nightmare you have had!! Glad that you can go to your appt now and your ct came back good, Good luck with your appt!!

Hey Aikey, Thats fab news!!!! Good luck for Sat!!    

Hey Bev, how are you? Wow not long until your first scan!! 

Hey Sarah, Welcome back, glad the CTM is backing down!! That was shocking what they were doing!! . its not long until April at all!! Are you still looking for a new job? 

Hey Kizzy, how are you?  Have you tried milk thistle for when drinking, you have no ahng over with it at all!! 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok, sorry not been posting much am currently working a 9 day stretch so am knackered when i get home 

Lots of  Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi lovely Scottish Ladies.

Firstly Im apologising for a lack of personals tonight, Im convinced I now only have 1 brain cell and am so tired, not that Im complaining, bring it on 

Thinking of everyone and promise to do my personals on Thursday night when DH is chasing his squash ball around the court.

Lots of love
Bev

PS THANK-YOU TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES FOR MY WELL WISHES AND I REALLY HOPE THAT WE ALL GET BFP'S THIS YEAR.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone

hope you're all well & having a good day

GRI appt. yesterday & my Uterus lining is at 4.9mm  which is good  but during the scan they could see fairly large follicles in my right ovary, Am i right in thinking that in theory the ovaries should be switched off due to the prostap injection & there should be no action in them whatsoever? typical me eh having to be different!  
Due to these follicles being present they've had to do a hormone level check in my blood so they're phoning me back today to let me know. If level is ok I've to start my stimulation injections tomorrow    . 
I'm home with all the drugs, needles etc etc to start the stimms so fingers crossed again that hormone level is ok for me to get going, kacking it a bit now!! 
Having the whole kit here makes it seem so much more real! Cant believe I'm finally so close to getting started.
If hormone level is too high I need to wait another week  & get another prostap jab! Suppose thats not too bad either but would rather get started tomorrow......saying tons of prayers....are you listening up there God??  

Total craziness but I'm now worrying a bit about the injections , needle looks a bit scary, not looking forward to jabbing myself but i'm sure I'll be fine & the 1st will be the worst.Doesn't bother me if someone else is inflicting pain but not keen doing it myself. I'm sure it'll all be worth it though if it works for me.

My dad's got his CT scan today so hopefully when results are back we'll know whats actually wrong with him.....jst hoping its not something serious.

Again I'll keep you all posted & thanks for the support and good wishes

thinking of you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mrs R - hope everything goes alright with your hormone levels today - keep us posted!

Well, as for me, the emotional side of the prostap has finally kicked in - last night dh came home from a game of footie to me crying my eyes out on the couch because Max and OB were saying goodbye to each other in hollyoaks!!!  This coming from a girl who came out of Titanic at the cinema saying "i don't know what all the fuss was about" when all her friends were in floods of tears!!!  Still, at least dh got me a bar of chocolate to cheer me up!!!    

On the same note, I was wondering if anyone could help me.  I had my prostap injection last monday (9 days ago) and was wondering when I should expect af?  My cycles are always really irregular, so can't go by that - does anyone know whether prostap should bring af on or does it just dampen down your natural cycle?  If nothings happened by next Wed I've to phone the clinic and arrange to go in for a scan to check where my body is at!

As always, any help appreciated!

Weenster x


----------



## DixieChick (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Girls!
Looks like I will be joining you all shortly. We finally phoned the Glasgow Royal only to find out they had no record of our referrel from 2 years ago    They said we would have to start at the bottom of the list unless it was their mistake. Well luckily we had a letter from Dr. Currie telling us she had referred us and once we faxed that to them they have realised their mistake and have now givenus our first appointment for March 19th! We are so very excited even though it is just the first appointment and have no idea how much longer tretment might take but after waiting two years we are really happy to be moving forward. DH has to go up the week before for a SA which he is not thrilled about but he will survive. Guess we will know more on the 19th just how fast or slow things will move. 
Now I have to decide how much I tell them at work and how much I keep to myself. At this early stage I dont want to say much but I also dont want them worrying when I say I have to do the the doctors and miss the whole day as it is in Glasgow. Notready to admit we are going through treatment as one lass is pregnant and another just had a miscarriage but will be trying again soon and if this doesnt work I dont want them feeling sorry for me. 
Well I lookforward to getting to know you all !


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm starting my ferility treatment tomorrow!!!!!    Hormone level is ok to get going!!!!!

Fingers crossed I can jab myself every day & here's hoping I get lucky 1st time 

I'll keep you all posted!!! 

Weenster - you poor thing, I've had dys of bubbling too, hubbie thinks I'm going nuts  It will get better though. With my first lot of prostap I took 2 periods in the 1st month & then none after that for 3mths. This time I got prostap & tabs to deliberately make me bleed .....so I'm not much help to you sweetie. Maybe you'll not have one & you'll just go along for your scan, best to ask them next wed.

dixiechick - thats gr8 you're appt is the 19th, not too far away. Hubbie will be fine, mine was totally mortified but each SA sample it gets easier for him.....wishing you loads of luck & looking forward to more chats

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, where are you all?

Feel like I'm hogging the board at the moment 

Well I had my 1st injection today, I was a total woose (spelling??) & sat for about 10mins contemplating sticking the needle in & in the end got my hubbie to jab me instead....what am I like?  I'd happily let anyone else hurt me but have a prob doing it to myself. When DH did it I was fine , didn't hurt at all.....1 down lots more to go!

My Dad got home today - CT results showed that he's got a 5.5cm stone in his bladder & also an enlarged prostate gland so he needs to go back in for surgery a few wks time. Big relief its not something sinister although I'm sure the op will take time to recover from but it could've been something far more serious.

how is everyone else?

Mrs R xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Its a bit quiet in here today, i have been working but 1 more day left and im off!!!!!!

Hey Mrs R, thats great you ot your first inj out fo the way, they say the first is worst, i tried to do it when i was watching tv, it did take my mind off of it, good luck!!    

Hey Dixie, thats great about your apt, good luck   , my dh hates doing the samples aswell, esp at the hosp, it takes him ages!!!  

Hey Weenster, thats pretty normal, welcome to the hormones!!! I had Zoladex,which i think is pretty similar to Prostap, af arrived today and had that done on the 13th Feb, it was a day late, although did have dark discharge and spotting yesterday (sorry tmi)  . 

Hey Bev, how are you? Hope work is not too busy!!

Hey Sarah, how are you? Has CTM dropped everything yet? 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok!!!

Well got af today, and boy im sore today, had to take meds at work today, keep getting cramps, roll on 2 weeks and ill have had the op  

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi girls,

Ive just lots a massive post             

Did a personals for everyone,    

Sending you all       

Hiya Mrs R lisa Janet Kizzy Weenster Whippet Tracy Dixichick Aikey Red Lil Nicnac Sarah Katrina  hope that I have not missed anyone out.
Im mad now    

Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ladies not been on since our disaster of zero fertilisation but thought I would pop in to say clinic called today to say because we didn't make it to ET last time we get to go again straight away       Which means prostap to D/R on march 19th because period arrived half an hour after she called, how bazzar is that. It will of course be ICSI this time just so relieved they didn,t right us off.
Glad you girls all doing so well and thanks again for all the support given during past week.

Whippet xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Brilliant news Whippet, I think doing ICIS is gonna be the best thing.   

Hope everyone has a lovely day.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls

lisa - nasty  period, hope its a bit better today & less sore. How long do yours nomally last? Only 2wks til your op....god thats flew in! It'll be over with before you know it & you'll be jetting off to the good old U S of A.

bev - I hate it when you lose a big post, Its happened to me a few times & its so bloomin' annoying 

whippet thats fab!!  so pleased you dont need to wait too much longer. Here's hoping they've learnt a bit from your 1st attempt & that the ICSI is the answer. I'm chuffed for you sweetie, 19th isnt too far away for D/R & hopefully next attempt it'll all work out perfectly for you! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Am at pals again but promise on Monday when I'm off, will read through the board and find out where everyone is about.

Phoned Hospital today - ET going ahead tomorrow at 11.30,  Asked them how many survived the thaw but need to wait till tomorrow to find out.

Hope everyone is well and will speak over weekend.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky - just want to wish you all the best for ET tomorrow 
Good Luck & I'll be thinking of you, lots of      that this has a happy ending for you sweetie

take care
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey sending you and DH lots of       for tomorrow will be thinking of you and your precious embryos.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck Aikey, thining of you today!!       , You will be PUPO when you post next!!!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on much lately, but I am keeping up to date with everyone almost daily.

Aiky - thinking 'bout you today and I've got everything crossed that it all goes well.    

Bev - how's our new mum to be?  Hope your feeling good (even though you're tired).  Stay calm and positive.  

Lisa - just keeping thinking of Vegas and your op will be out the way in no time.  Hope you get time to chill out after your 9 day stint at work.  

Mrs R - glad to see your fortunes have taken a turn for the better.  You've had a really crap time recently without the IVF thingy to add to your stresses.  Happy stimming.    

Whippet - great news.  Your next cycle will be here before you know it.  Good to see they're not wasting any time.  

Dixiechick - great news on your appt, just a pity you've had to wait so long.  The NHS are good and hard pushed most of the time, but you do need to stay on their case.  Hope your DH doesn't stress too much about his appt.  Just remind him he's got the easy job!    

Weenster - sorry to hear side effects catching up with you.  Has   arrived yet?  Mine is reasonably regular but was a few days late with Prostap, which is normal apparently.  Just keep drinking the water.  

Sarah - April will be here before you know it hun.  I totally understand why you need to take a break from the boards for a bit.  It does kinda take over at times, but it's wonderful that the support's here when we need it.  Hope you're doing OK.    

Red Admiral - hope all's well with you and you enjoyed your time out after London.  

Kizzy - Hope you've well an truly recovered from last weekend.  I can totally sympathise with the 2-3 day hangovers.  I can't handle them either now.  Must be an age thing (either that or not enough practice as DH says).  

As for me I'm just waiting on   arriving next weekendish to contact the clinic again about starting FET.  Each time gets more disheartening, waiting on them telling me they're still not open.  I don't know how I'll manage this time if they're still not ready.  At 41 (and a big bit) I'm fast running out of time and I've only got 1 frostie.  If I'd know it was going to take this long (failed IVF was last Nov) I think I would have considered transferring to GCRM, but it's a bit late now.  The staff at Nuffield are really good and I suppose the delay's kinda out of their hands, but the delay is really getting to me now.  

Hello to Tracy, Janet R, Katrina, Sarah, Nicnak and anyone else I've missed (this board is getting so busy, it's hard to keep up with everyone).

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky - how did you get on this morning pet? Hope it went smoothly & you're now enjoying being PUPO! Sending you lots & lots of          that this works for you.

Lil - Hope your AF turns up on time so you can get back in touch with clinic. Fingers crossed the clinic is ready so you can get cracking. Try & think positively about it all , prob easier said than done but it must be your turn to get lucky soon!!! Everything crossed for you.

Stimming is going fine but my kidney is really playing me up! Agony today, doped up on painkillers & anti-inflamms plus permanantly attached to hot water bottle all day!

Bev - hope you're having a relaxing time this weekend!

weenster - any sign of your AF? maybe wed's appt will shed some light & who knows maybe you'll be ready to get started

lisa, whippet, dixiechick, sarah, red admiral, kizzy, tracy, janet....hope you're all having a good weekend

loadsa luv, Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all fine.

ET went really well yesterday.  Got 2 transferred.  Only thawed 4 of my 24 to get my 2 so have still got 20 left.  Am really pleased.

Waiting game now.  Test date - 18th March.  

Should have room finished soon so I can print out this thread and catch up on where everyone is at.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Great news aikybeats!!

Well girls I have decided to postpone 3rd ivf to July as................ WE ARE GETTING MARRIED!!!!!!!!!!!
And no I didnt propose on 29th of Feb - we've been thinking of it for awhile but have decided on date 11th June           

We are having a humanist ceremony - its legal in scotland   At a lovely country hotel by the coast with just my best friend and DH as witnesses.
Then going to Whitby for honeymoon - we were going anyways to scooter rally - but decided to make it our honeymoon, I love the yorkshire seaside towns, we have a 5 star hotel right on seafront with a four poster!

Dead excited   I've been married before and he was much younger than me and left me for someone 16 years younger than me in 2002. I met DP on Valentines 2003, and he's best thing that happened to me, wasnt too bothered about having a baby til I met him.
So really hoping for 3rd time lucky with ivf as it will be a great wedding present!!    

I'm so excited!     

Hope everyone else is fine, sorry for me post - its a secret noone is going to know until after except for witnesses - and you guys but i know you wont tell, and its so nice to be posting good news!!     

This apache Wedding Blessing is what I want read out during ceremony:
Now you will feel no rain,
for each of you will be shelter for the other.
Now you will feel no cold,
for each of you will be warmth for the other.

Now there is no more loneliness.

Now you are two persons,
but there is only one life before you.

May your days together be good and long
upon the earth.

And for exchanging rings I thought of this:
"This wedding ring is a circle, a symbol of wholeness, strength and peace and of our love for each other which is never ending"
What do you girls think?


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Kizzy what wonderful new, had    in my eyes.

I think that postponeing it for a few months is a good idea, will give your a chance to focus on something else and by the time July comes your will be all ready and your body will have had a break from all those nasty drugs.

Im so happy for your and feel touched that you have shared something so special with us, your secrets safe   dont worry. FANTASTIC NEWS

Hope everyone else had a really good weekend, mine was fine apart from not feeling too good yesterday,  , but thats how things go hey.

Im off to work so will do more personals tonight.

FANTASTIC NEWS AGAIN KIZZY


Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Kizzy, thats lovely news!!  About time you'd some nice news to share with us. I'm really delighted for you both. Maybe your next attempt as a Mrs will be 'the one' & it'll be a fab wedding pressie for you both. God the 11th of june ain't far away at all....will you have enough time to arrange it all?? dress?? etc etc bet your counting down the weeks & days. Your wedding blessing & ring exchange sound very romantic & just perfect!! I really hope that 2008 is the best year ever for you  

Aiky -   wishing those 2 little beans all the luck &    in the world that they do the business & stick for you.  Hope the next 2wks arent too worrying & stressful for you and here's hoping you've got great news to share with us on the 18th! Thinking of you loads

bev - hope you're okay, is it morning sickness?? have a big   for you & bambino

I've had 5 stimm injections now & its going fine. Was at GRI yest morn for another prostap jab, feel like a pincushion at the moment.
Kidney is still really sore, gets worse as the day goes on & I'm more active  not ideally what I wanted was to be doped up on painkillers & anti-inflamms whilst doing my stimms but nothing ever goes to plan for me so hey ho.
Back at GRI on Fri to have blood test & scan

how's everyone else?
Did you all have a good weekend?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats great news Kizzy, huge congrats!!!!!! You will have to post the photos of the wedding!!!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks girls  
We are having a very basic wedding, I am getting a celtic peasant style dress in white and DP is wearing a white shirt,  with a white blazer & white cap - we're both wearing hippy love beads!!
We are not very traditional ourselves so want our wedding to reflect that - we are huge beatles/john lennon fans so are going to have beatles songs in background - all you need is love is a good one!

I am having hair in ringlets with a flower hair band made of daisies, I bought some ivory mary jane shoes on ebay but we might both go barefoot!!    We might get married in hotel grounds if its a nice day - its a big country mansion on the coast, its beautiful - the manager says we have a lovely room though so we might stay in the room, thats the excellent thing with a humanist wedding its all about what the bride and groom want - alternative as you want it!!

Erica the lady marrying us sounds lovely, will be meeting up in person with her soon  
So not much to organize really - we are sending away our registration forms tomorrow for the legal bit.

I like organising anyways!!    

Its only 3 months away   My best friend is so happy for me too and her and hubby are so happy to be witnesses and in on the secret. I know our families will be pleased and they wont mind that we did it like this - its what we really want.  

Good luck for scan Mrs R    

How is everyone else?


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kizzy that is lovely, you have made me very emotional!! 

WEll ladies on saturday got a letter through the post from Ninewells saying your appointment in july has been cancelled and will now be in October sorry for the inconvience. I know nothing about any appointment and I am hoping to god that they aren't meaning my FET is now going to be in October as will not be happy!!   I phoned today but it went on the answering machine and no one has phoned me back so I think I will go and give them a little tinkle again as a little bit anxious.  

I've been changing my hair again today lol it's even darker and I now have a big fringe   I'm making myself sound very attractive  

Bev how are you feeling? 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girlies!

Hey Kizzy, your wedding sounds fab!! Wish oyu all the best for your day!!! 

Hey Sarah, hope you get through to ninewells soon, when are you next at work, can you not pop in? you will haev to pop up a phot of latest hair do, i really need to ge mine done for going into hospital next week, will give them a phone and book it for this week some time. 

Hey Aikey, how are you? When is your test date? 

Hey Bev, how are you?

Hey Mrs R, good lukc for Friday, how are you feeling just now?

Hello to all the lovely girls, hope you are all ok.

Well i had a weekend off at last, went out on sat night, there is a new bar in town, really recommend it, there cocktails are fab and yummy!! Did wake up on Sinday with a really sore head and a craving for a big mac!! On night shift tonight  . But only have this week left into hospital for my op next week!! Im pooping myself!! But i know that i have to get it done then get ready for the next tx, was thinking of buying a Zita West book, she was on This Morning today.

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Thank-you for asking how I am, so far so good.  But let me warn you ladies waiting for the 1st scan is just as bad as the 2ww.  Not sure at this stage was worce   
Keep prodding my (.)(.) now cant decide if they are sore natually or if its my prodding   .  Felt sick yesterday and friday, so maybe its will be alternative days  would prefer every day thanks    Anyway hanging in there just.

Kizzy your plans are just lovely, can we be bridemaids/flowergirls   

Sarah, you promised us a photo ages ago, strange that you got a letter like that, agree with Lisa pay them a visit seeing that your there.  Think if I worked in the hospital I would be on my hand and knees begging for my scan   

Mrs R good-luck for the scan on Friday, you are doing so well keep it up and your also being really positive great.  

Aikey hows PUPO doing, take it easy.     

Lisa have your found us something else to watch on a Sunday night

Hi also to Tracy , Whippet , Weenster ,dixichick 
Lil  and    to anyone Ive forgotten, not on purpose but only because my brain still only has one cell at the moment.

Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Kizzy, was in tears reading about your wedding - it's so exciting and your readings are so romantic and lovely!!!  Mind you, really doesn't take much to get me going at the moment - am one big walking hormone!!!  Am so pleased for you and you never know - maybe your next IVF will be the best wedding prezzie ever!!      

Aikey - great news that you're PUPO and hope the 2ww is not too bad for you.  When's your test date?  Sending you           to keep you going.

Sarah - surely they can't be delaying your appt till October  Get the battle swords out if they are and demand treatment in April - I know what it's like to have treatment put off again and again - must be especially hard after all that you've been through!  Keep us informed on how you get on!

Mrs R - gawd your time on the stimms seems to be flying in!  How you feeling on them?  Any side effects or anything??

Lisa - know what you mean about the hangovers - I'm sure there's something in big macs that take away all the symptoms - I swear by a mcd's and chocolate milkshake the morning after!!!  

As for me, AF arrived on Sat - hooray (never thought I'd say that!) but means I'm booked in for a scan on Wed night, and hope to be starting stimms towards the end of the week.  it all seemed so real when I phoned the clinc today and they asked me what injections I was wanting - eek, looks like I'm going to have to tackle my needle phobia soon!!!!!    I've chosen the gonal f as it's the prefilled pen - seems a bit easier than mixing injections - but the nurse is having to check with my consultant about the dose as it has to be lower than usual because of my high AMH result.  Fingers crossed it all works out!

Anywho, off to see what's on the tv now - hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone

How you all doing today?? Have you all survived the snow & ice the past 2dys??

kizzy your plans all sound so romantic & dreamy, I can just picture it!! I'm sure you'll have the best day ever!! I hope you'll be posting some pics of the happy day!

sarah - octwhat the hell no way, they must've made a mistake surely Did you manage to speak to anyone yesterday? Hope its happening soon for you hunni! new hair doo's are exciting!!

lisa - are you counting the days now til the op? I always find the thought of the op is always actually  worse than the reality of it. I was cacking myself on both occassions when I had my laparoscopies etc but never seemed that bad afterwards & would then wonder what I was so worried about! what day you going in? Bet you cant wait to get it over with so you can recover & get on that fantastic holiday!!!!! You're quite right to get glammed up before the op, always helps if you look the part. Are you getting anything drastic done to your hair?
Big Macs as a hangover cure, not heard that one before!! I used to work for the company that made Big Mac sauce so I was always tinkering about with it in the lab making recipe adjustments etc. You'd think it would put me off McD's & their sauces but i still luv 'em.

bev - I can only imagine how you must be feeling luv. When is your scan I've got everything crossed for you but I have a feeling that things will be just perfect!     sore boobies & sickness is great news....bring it on eh!  You're doing great & you're a total inspiration hunni, hope I'm as calm & together as you!!!

weenster - I'm feeling good so far on the stimms, no side effects that I've noticed,  6th one this morning. DH still doing them but he's enjoying it, says it makes him feel part of it all but I secretly think its because he likes inflicting a bit of pain  No really, it doesnt hurt. You'll be fine doing them just pinch your tummy hard & look the other way while someone else does it! So glad AF arrived, here's hoping your scan on Wed allows you to get started too this week.
Its Gonal F I'm on too with the prefilled pens, my dose is 225, think my AMH was something like 12.4, what was yours again?
Anyway fingers crossed it all comes together for you this week...its exciting getting started!!!!

I'm injecting daily, dy 6 already now, flying in!!! I got my appointment through this morning for getting my stent removed.....next tues 11th March! Not sure whether I'll be able to attend depending on what stage I'm at with my TX, need to speak to docs at GRI on Fri when I go & see what the say. Dont imagine I'll be able to get it done if they do EC next week but if I'm still doing stimms I might be ok to get it done, who knows, nothings ever straightforward for me!! 

love Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hiya everyone

Kizzymouse – Congrats – How exciting.  The blessing is lovely.  The wedding that you are planning sounds so nice.

Bev – How you feeling hon?

Saze – Hows things – Did you get through to Hospital about your appointment in Oct?

Lisa – Saw Zeta on This Morning as well – baby was lovely eh.  Will be thinking of you next week.

Mrs R – good luck for your scan on Friday.

Weenster – Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  You will be fine with the needles.

I’m fine -  On day 3!! Of 2WW hehe.  Still 14 to go.  Had yesterday off work, but was bored.  Back at work today and will play it by year when I’m going to take off.  Trying to keep myself busy but early nights watching tele.

Hope everyone else is fine.
Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie cos I need a bath!
Went to docs yesterday - she said there was a small polyp on cervix, have to be referred to gynae.
She says it should be all done by July so I can go again      

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131779.0


----------

